# My Dwarf Throng- updated 5/25/12, Master Engineer Pics



## Midge913

In an effort to motivate myself I am starting a plog for my dwarfs. My dad and I play 40k frequently and recently he has gotten the bug to play fantasy, so I jumped in with both feet so to speak. Seeing that there is no equivalent to the dwarfs in 40k (at least not that we are allowed to talk about) I was immediately drawn to them. Stoic ranks of dwarven warriors, lots of artillery and their own special brand of magic items had me sold so I started buying and painting a couple of things. My goal is to have a huge core of warriors and longbeard, supported by a few special units, mainly Iron Breakers and Hammers, and as many artillery pieces as I can get on the table. 

When I started painting I found that I really like red and grey together for the dwarves, so I stuck with that in the few models that I painted up with a smattering of blue, and lots of plain steel. 

So far I have a gyrocopter and a cannon team done and I am currently working on a regiment of longbeards.



















Gyro





































Cannon and Cannon team from BfSP.

Anyhow, thank you for looking and as always C&C appreciated.

I will try and get some WIP photos up of my longbeards tonight or tomorrow.

Cheers,

Midge
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
So to ease my journey through the Halls of Karak Izrin, I am including a wishlist so to speak for my whole army. I am going to color code things thusly to indicated various stages of completing for this army, Grey= planned, Yellow= purchased, Blue= assembled, Red= In process, and Green= fully painted and based. 

*Lords:*

Dwarf Lord with Shield Bearers
King Arthak Rockfist (Thorgrim counts-as) ~ link
Thorek Ironbrown and the Anvil of Doom
Dwarf Lord on Oathstone
Runelord Balin Fireheart
Daemon Slayer Irgot Monsterbane~ Link

*Heroes:*
Thane Malachi Ironfist with Battle Standard ~ Link
Thane
Thane with Great Weapons x2
Master Engineer with Great Weapon
Runesmith

*Core:*
Longbeards x20 w/ full command~ Link
Longbeards x20 with Great Weapons and full command
Warriors x20 with Great Weapons and full command ~Link
Warriors x20 w/ Great Weapons and full command
Thunderers x16 w/ full command
Thunderers x16 w/ full command
Quarreler Rangers x16 with full command

*Special:*
Hammerers x20 w/ full command
Ironbreakers x15 w/ full command~ Link
Miners x20 w/ full command
Slayers x20 w/ full command
Cannon with Crew~ Link
Cannon with crew
Cannon with crew
Bolt Thrower with crew
Grudgethrower with Crew~ Link
Grudgethrower with Crew
Engineer with Handgun~ Link
Engineer with Handgun~ Link
Engineer with Handgun

*Rare:*
Organ Gun with crew~ Link
Organ Gun with crew
Flame Cannon with crew
Flame Cannon with Crew
Gyrocopter~Link

So there you have it the Dwarven Forces of Karak Izrin. Thanks again to all who are following my progress, and hopefully with the upcoming Army Challenge updates will be plentiful after the first of the year.


----------



## squeek

Nice start, your stunties are looking good so far. There seem to be quite a few Dwarf players popping up at the moment, always nice to see more Fantasy logs too.


----------



## Sparros

Woot! More stunties is good stunties! Loving the start you made, will keep an eye on this one =D


----------



## Midge913

*Longbeards WIP*

So here are some shots of my longbeards. I have a mix of models from BfSP and regular warriors. Liking how they are turning out so far. Planning on doing a light grey/white cloak, and of course grey beards. I am also considering putting the masks on them as they did in the army book, but I am not sure if I will keep them. I will have to see what they look like when they are done.








Bases













































Again thanks for looking and C&C welcome.


----------



## Midge913

Hey guys! Just a brief update as to my progress so far. Got the upper torsos of the warriors from the warrior kit cleaned, base coated, and attached. Got all of the leather for the boots done, and got everybody attached to their bases. From here on out I am gonna be knocking out a single model at a time so that I can get all the details the way that I want them for each model. I am looking forward to painting some of the guys from the actual warrior kit, since up to this point I have been working pretty exclusively out of the BfSP box. 










All ranked up










First longbeard done

Hoping to knock out a few more of these guys tomorrow night, thanks for following my progress and as always C&C welcome.

Cheers, 

Midge


----------



## Sparros

Yeah I know from personal experience how dispiriting it is to paint the Bfsp minis after seeing the better molds you get in the warrior box. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Midge913

Sparros said:


> Yeah I know from personal experience how dispiriting it is to paint the Bfsp minis after seeing the better molds you get in the warrior box.
> 
> Keep it up!


 
Fortunately this is my last batch of them and they will all be done. I think that being interspersed with some of the regular warriors will help them look better on the table and I think it does make the regiment look more varied in appearance due to their stance. Thanks for the encouragement, and as I said I should have some more done tonight, and should have the regiment finished by the end of the weekend. Will post when they are all done. 

Cheers,

midge


----------



## Sparros

Yeah the few times I have had time to play a game or two, the high held weapons do add some much needed vertical presence to the battlefield. The beards do tend to melt in to the armor which makes it a pain to paint


----------



## Midge913

Just a quick update.

I am slowly moving through these longbeards. I am spending most of my time working on prepping the rest of my models for the challenge so I am ready to go as soon as it starts. But I did want to throw these guys up. Almost a full rank 










Cheers,

Midge


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Fantastic looking longbeards, the paint jobs look nice and crisp, keep up the good work!


----------



## Midge913

Finished another couple of models this evening. My regiment is really starting to take shape. On a more exciting note I have finally painted all of the warrior models from my BfSP! 









Hopefully I will have the regiment done by the end of next week and I can move onto getting all of my stuff prepped for the Painting Challenge. 

Thanks guys for all the positive comments, it has really helped with my motivation to get more models painted. I think I have gotten more stuff done since I started posting on Heresy in the entire 6 months leading up to that point. Thanks again for all the kind words. More to come and I hope you continue to enjoy them.


----------



## squeek

They're looking good Midge, nice and tidy and quite distinctive. I like the beards particularly.

Have you chopped the tab off their feet then?


----------



## Midge913

squeek said:


> They're looking good Midge, nice and tidy and quite distinctive. I like the beards particularly.
> 
> Have you chopped the tab off their feet then?


Yes indeed. I have found that the dwarf models leave you no space to get basing material underneath them. Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## apidude

Awesome. Can't wait to see the whole troop all ranked up.


----------



## WinZip

nice work on those dwarfs! I Love PICS neeed more pics! :laugh:


----------



## Maverike Prime

I'm not exactly a fan of Fantasy, but when I hear... well read someone saying "and as many artillery pieces as I can get on the table. " It's kinda hard to not go "OH! Lets see! Lets see!" I'll be following this log.

BTW: is it a really bad thing that I read the project title as "My Dwarf Thong" ?


----------



## Midge913

Maverike Prime said:


> I'm not exactly a fan of Fantasy, but when I hear... well read someone saying "and as many artillery pieces as I can get on the table. " It's kinda hard to not go "OH! Lets see! Lets see!" I'll be following this log.
> 
> BTW: is it a really bad thing that I read the project title as "My Dwarf Thong" ?


First of all thanks for following, and no it isn't.... My wife did the same thing 

Just a small update for you guys. no pics unfortunately as real life has kinda gotten in the way of my hobbying activites as of late. I have made a little bit of progress on the longbeards regiment and I am hoping to have them moved along substantially in the next couple of days.

Thanks to all who are following along with my progress and thanks for the kind words and encouragement. Until next time....... Cheers.


----------



## Midge913

Hey guys,

Another small update for you with a few pics. I am slowly working through these longbeards, but with a combination of real life stuff and having the attention span of a small squirrel, they are going more slowly than I would like. That being said I have started in on the Longbeards from a warrior box and they are soooo much nicer to paint and infinitely more detailed than the models from BfSP. I have finished up another four guys leaving only 8 more to go:biggrin:!



















I am really pleased with how the cloak turned out on this guy. I was afraid that the hair was just going to get lost in the color of the cloak but I really wanted to keep with the grey scheme. I think I managed to get a good contrast. 

I am also adding a army to build list to the front post, just so I can keep track of where I am, and where I am trying to get to. I will try to create links between the list and finished units so if you want to peruse the pics you don't have to wade through the whole thread.

C&C welcome as always. More when I have it.

Until next time....

Midge


----------



## CLT40k

Nice dwarfs... I really like the metal


----------



## Midge913

So I finally have everything done on my Longbeards regiment except for the banner on the standard bearer, (stupid being to busy in real life to get anything done). I was having some issues deciding on what I wanted for my standard and Hold symbol, and I think this is what I have decided on. 










The background of the banner is going to be in a dark red, the runner down the middle is going to be a steely grey, and the letters and the symbol are going to be in a NMM gold, thanks to LTP for the tutorial on that. 

Would love some comments and suggestions.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade

Dude, please please please tell me how you do you those beards, they are awesome!


----------



## Midge913

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Dude, please please please tell me how you do you those beards, they are awesome!


No problem.

Base coat the beard and hair areas with Astronomican grey
Give the whole area a liberal wash of Badab Black
Carefully layer up the edges of the beard strands with Space Wolves Grey, I did two layers, making sure not to get any paint in the dark recessed areas.
Add a final highligh of pure Skull White on the edges of the beard strands leaving some of the Space Wolves grey still visibe to create depth. I did the white over 2 thin layers to avoid streaking.
Simples. Glad you liked them.


----------



## Midge913

*Finally finished Longbeards!*

So after what seems like an Age I have finally finished my Longbeards Regiment. I am particularly pleased with the way the beards have come out even though it was a bit tedious to paint them by highlighting as many individual strands of hair as I could. I am particularly fond of the Champion and Banner bearer. The Champion I think has a lot of character, I mean what good Dwarf would march to war without a pint of Bugman's ?

I am really proud of how the banner turned out. It was my first totally designed and executed free-hand design and I think that it turned out pretty good. Again thanks to LTP for her tips on painting NMM designs. I tweaked it a little but her tutorial was very helpful should anyone be looking for tips. Without further ado here are my Longbeards. 











Fully ranked up unit


















Champion details










Musician details










Banner and Banner Bearer details

I learned a couple of things that I think are going to really help me over the course of the upcoming painting challenge, mostly that doing 20 models at a time is going to take me more than a month, so I will be doing my Warrior Regiment in two batches of 10 since that still makes a legal unit. Secondly I finally managed to nail down a recipe for painting metallic gold that I really like. It only took 5 years of painting but I finally managed to find a method I am comfortable with and that turns out pretty good with minimal time expended. 

So there they are. I hope you enjoy them and as always C&C are always appreciated and welcome. I need to sit down at the table now and get my Iron Breaker regiment all prepped for January. 

Until next time....


----------



## CLT40k

The banner looks really good... great detail.


----------



## Grins1878

Mate they're some stunning dwarves! I don't mean that in an 'I fancy them' way, but as in, they look ace! How did you do the gold effect on the shields and whatnot? It looks a million times better than my normal way!


----------



## Midge913

Grins1878 said:


> Mate they're some stunning dwarves! I don't mean that in an 'I fancy them' way, but as in, they look ace! How did you do the gold effect on the shields and whatnot? It looks a million times better than my normal way!


For my gold it is a bit involved but I love the way it comes out in the end.

Basecoat of Scorched Brown
Paint gold areas with Brazen Brass
Wash all of the gold areas in Chestnut Ink (if you don't have Chestnut Ink Coat D'arms makes a similar product as GW doesn't make it anymore~ Linky)
Build up a thin layer of Brazen Brass leaving the recesses nice and dark
Add a highlight of Shining Gold to the raised areas
Wash with Gryphonne Sepia over the whole gold area (really brings out the yellowish shine of the gold metallics)
Add a final stark highlight to the gold using a 2:1 mix of Shining Gold and Chainmail.


----------



## Grins1878

Ah cool, coat d'arms, I know the ones!

Cheers pal, I'll try that next time k:


----------



## Julatsa

I am loving your work. Your beards are pretty amazing


----------



## Midge913

So the painting challenge for 2011 has officially started so it is time for me to really start knocking out models for my army. Its Iron Breakers up first...










Stay tuned for updates as I should have some fairly soon.​


----------



## Djinn24

Ok I should take rep away for making me think of a damn dwarf in a thong....

Models are looking great, only thing is are you using a semi gloss sealer? Seems too shiney.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry about the mental image.... surprisingly you are not the first person to say something like that. 

No I don't use a semi-gloss sealer. For the red the final step is a Baal red wash, and sometimes it catches the light funny. I seal with matte finish and it didn't seem to help. I know that if I try to get rid of the shine I am going to screw something up.


----------



## Djinn24

Hmm thats crazy, the matte finish should have killed the shine.


----------



## Midge913

Gotten some work done on my Iron Breakers. Basing started, undercoated, dry brushed with Boltgun, two washes of Badab. 


















Hoping to start on highlighting the silver over the weekend.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good!

And now to go scrub my brain AGAIN to get the short chick with a beard in a thong OUT of my mind, arg.


----------



## Midge913

Hahaha... I have thought about having the title changed, but it makes me laugh too much now. I was totally innocent to begin with, but now I wish I could say that I did it on purpose just to plant that image! :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

So I have started in on highlighting my Iron Breakers. I have found doing "large" areas of metallics rather challenging. I went ahead and finished one to see how the scheme works out as a whole. Posting this guy up to get some comments and critiques before I move onto the others. Throw it all out there, be brutal. 


























Hope you all enjoy perusing and I repeat critiques would be most welcome.


----------



## louisshli

Midge913,

I like this Iron Breaker quite a lot man. Three things I would add is: the gold on the shield can be highlighted a bit more (try a 80-20 mix of Shining Gold/Mithril Silver), especially the rim and axe. Also, the highlight on the beard can be exaggerated a bit by some very sparingly applied skull white. Last, armour can be brightened up one shade w/ 50-50 chainmail/mithril.

All three suggestions are purely personal preference, but a unit of 15 of these guys as is would look fantastic on the table nonetheless.... good job mate!


----------



## Midge913

Thanks for the feedback Louisshli I really do appreciate it. I took your suggestions to heart and bumped the highlighting up just one more notch and it looks much better. The armor plates are more defined and the details are easier to see. I am not going to post another photo as it would just be wasted space, but I am going to carry that over to the rest of the regiment. Thanks again for the suggestions as they were truly helpful.


----------



## louisshli

No worries man... just helping a fellow heretic out... gotta thank you for the comment you gave re: Libby.... tried to rep you, but gotta spread that around... I still don't know how that works... and how do I gain more reps to give?


----------



## Midge913

Here is the link to the explanation of how rep works. Is is based on current rep, number of posts, and length of membership. No worries though, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Djinn24

I agree with Louis, with a monochromatic model like this, some almost over the top highlighting will help out a lot, especially on the bronze/gold. Instead of a black wash I would suggest almost a blue wash, gives it a mithril look, or maybe even a 50/50 black blue, just to add color. 

If there is some way to give the eyes some color to break up the face some it would be awesome, if not oh well.

Overall nice looking piece, a full squad would be a 'oh shit' for sure.


----------



## Midge913

I did manage to get the eyes painted after much consternation last night. It does help break up the face a little bit. Thanks for the suggestions fellas.

Edit: On an aside note, I did try adding a blue wash into the armor and it really does add alot of depth, so thanks for that suggestion Djinn. I am hoping to have a full rank finished in the next couple of days so I will get photos up when I am done with the first 5 guys.


----------



## Midge913

So I finally got the first 5 of my Iron Breakers and I am really pleased with the way that they turned out. I tried to perfect my gold recipe and I think I have finally hit the nail on the head with it. I also found that these guys were a challenge due to the fact that they are such a large area of metallic color and I have never done anything in metallics that wasn't small details in silver. I took Djinn's advice and threw a blue colored wash onto the whole model prior to highlighting and I think that that added a lot of depth so thanks to him for that. With the highlighting I really wanted to bring out the fact that they are in Gromril armor so I went all the way up to Mithril Silver and I am really happy with how much they shine in real life. Unfortunately for pic quality it was really hard to get pictures without a lot of shine. But here are the pics for your critique and review. 























































As always critiques and comments are always appreciated.


----------



## Djinn24

Very nice, only a couple small spots I see the metal went on a bit rough but the metallics are a royal pain in the ass.

OH and so you don't think I have forgotten, you and youe fucking title, I was about to go to bed! I swear if I dream of a dwarf in a thong, I am driving up to Dayton!


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Very nice, only a couple small spots I see the metal went on a bit rough but the metallics are a royal pain in the ass.


Thanks for the comments! Glad you like.



djinn said:


> OH and so you don't think I have forgotten, you and youe fucking title, I was about to go to bed! I swear if I dream of a dwarf in a thong, I am driving up to Dayton!


HAHAHAHAHA! :laugh: I really can't change it now! It just wouldn't be the same thread without the unfortunate mental image that accompanies it.:biggrin: All the same, I would feel bad if a diminutive hairy fellow in a thong visits you in your dreams.


----------



## xenobiotic

The miniatures themselves are showing signs of age (stale poses compared to newer sculpts for example) and them being pewter makes it either easier or harder to work with (depending on your preferences). They definitely aren't my cup of tea miniature wise, which kind of leads me to the comments about your painting.

Seeing as how they are clad in metal armour and the miniatures themselves aren't helping the eye, in my opinion, to envision fierce dwarven warriors I must admit that your paintjob makes all the difference. You have given them a lot of character and even though they are very similar you've brought out the little individuality present in the sculpts which is great!

I think your work with metallics is getting better and better for each little ensemble of "dwarves in thongs" you finish. You're absolutely doing these miniatures justice (and more) and I think the full regiment will look wicked once it's completed!

The one thing I'm thinking about is that maybe you should add some more smaller pebbles (sand?) to your base mix since I think it looks a bit odd with just the bigger pebbles on the bases - though that's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Vaz

Still love them Ironbreakers. Good job matey.


----------



## Midge913

xenobiotic said:


> The miniatures themselves are showing signs of age (stale poses compared to newer sculpts for example) and them being pewter makes it either easier or harder to work with (depending on your preferences). They definitely aren't my cup of tea miniature wise, which kind of leads me to the comments about your painting.
> 
> Seeing as how they are clad in metal armour and the miniatures themselves aren't helping the eye, in my opinion, to envision fierce dwarven warriors I must admit that your paintjob makes all the difference. You have given them a lot of character and even though they are very similar you've brought out the little individuality present in the sculpts which is great!
> 
> I think your work with metallics is getting better and better for each little ensemble of "dwarves in thongs" you finish. You're absolutely doing these miniatures justice (and more) and I think the full regiment will look wicked once it's completed!
> 
> The one thing I'm thinking about is that maybe you should add some more smaller pebbles (sand?) to your base mix since I think it looks a bit odd with just the bigger pebbles on the bases - though that's just a matter of taste.


Thanks for the kind words Xeno:thank_you:! To comment on the basing material, I go back and forth on it really. As I envisioned my force I really wanted to capture the feel of my dwarven army marching out in front of their Hold and assebled in regiments to defend their homes. I wanted to capture a look of them standing at the base of the mountains and to me that means larger rocks and scree more than sand. Perhaps I will try doing more of a combination as you suggest and see where that takes me. Once again thanks for the comments! 



Vaz said:


> Still love them Ironbreakers. Good job matey.


Cheers mate! 

Now that I have hammered out how I want these guys to look I am hoping that I can really fly through them now in a more assebly line style as I would really love to get all 15 done for this months challenge entry, but I am not going to rush them as I really love the way they have turned out. Again thans for the comments all, I really appreciate it. 

Until next time....


----------



## Midge913

So for some reason my stupid internet was acting up at home last night, so this little update (no pics unfortunately) comes by way of my work computer:

I had a very productive evening last night in the painting department, having the evenings to myself as my wife is working evenings this week has given me some extra time at the workbench. I managed to get the armor highlighting done on all 10 of my remaining Iron Breakers! I am most pleased as this means that I think I have enough time to finish the whole regiment for the painting challenge this month. Tonight I am going to be moving onto the gold and red bits and base coating the beards. So here's hoping that I get all the gold and red done so I have 4 whole days to work on the beards as I think that they are the most important part of the Dwarf models to get right. 

On another note I managed to get next months entry out of the box and prepped. I am going to be doing a grudge thrower for February so I got all of the pieces out, flash and mold lines cleaned, ect. Hopefully the next couple of nights are just as productive.


----------



## Boc

Good to know that you've been able to keep busy! I know it's hard for me to build up motivation to do anything when I get home after work.

Get some pics up soon :victory:


----------



## Midge913

So I managed to get some more work done on the Iron Breakers tonight. Got the red bits done and highlighted, and got the first couple of layers done on the gold bits. It is taking a little bit longer than I had wanted to get them done, but I think that it is going pretty good. I am doing a first for me with this Dwarf army and I am batch painting entire regiments, instead of painting single models to completion. I must say that I like doing it that way better as I am getting more consistent results across the whole group of models and I don't feel like I am starting over 15 times. So enough rambling.... here's pics.


























As always would love comments and criticism. I still have hope that I am going to complete the whole regiment in time for the challenge.

I also wanted to thank all you guys following the log! It is up to 6 pages already and 50 responses! Cheers guys!


----------



## Djinn24

Bigger pics! I can't see the thongs, I mean mold lines in the small ones!

Oh yeah, the one on the bottom pic, in the middle, he was the one standing on the bar....


----------



## alasdair

Wow really loving your work!
I would give this guy some rep.
You 'hammering' (get it? :suicide on with your Dwarfs really makes me want to finish my Orc army!
Keep it up!


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Bigger pics! I can't see the thongs, I mean mold lines in the small ones!
> 
> Oh yeah, the one on the bottom pic, in the middle, he was the one standing on the bar....


Now that should have been in Coyote Ugly! I will have horrid pictures in my head all day now.uke:



alasdair said:


> Wow really loving your work!
> I would give this guy some rep.
> You 'hammering' (get it? :suicide on with your Dwarfs really makes me want to finish my Orc army!
> Keep it up!


Cheers mate! Thanks for the comments. I have been perusing your Orc log and things are looking pretty good! Glad I could inspire progress!

It is my hope that I can get the rest of the gold bits and some of the beards done tonight as I only have three nights left to paint due to real life stuff. I am bound and determined to finish the whole regiment before the end of the month!:wild:


----------



## alasdair

Glad to hear it! :victory:
What do you think you will get in the future? My friend collects stunties and he says thunderers. I reckon you would do a great job on The Anvil :yahoo:


----------



## Midge913

alasdair said:


> Glad to hear it! :victory:
> What do you think you will get in the future? My friend collects stunties and he says thunderers. I reckon you would do a great job on The Anvil :yahoo:


I have a bunch of stuff in the works right now for my stunties. If you take a look at the first post in my log it details all of the units that I plan on acquiring for the army. The anvil is definitely in there but I may do a little converting on it as I am not the biggest fan of the Thorek model at the present. I will eventually have a couple of ranged units including Thunderers and Quarreller Rangers.


----------



## alasdair

Midge913 said:


> I have a bunch of stuff in the works right now for my stunties. If you take a look at the first post in my log it details all of the units that I plan on acquiring for the army. The anvil is definitely in there but I may do a little converting on it as I am not the biggest fan of the Thorek model at the present. I will eventually have a couple of ranged units including Thunderers and Quarreller Rangers.


Cool, conversions never hurt! k: Is it true that ranger and quarrelers are armed with crossbows AND great weapons?! :shok: Thats what I was told!


----------



## Midge913

alasdair said:


> Cool, conversions never hurt! k: Is it true that ranger and quarrelers are armed with crossbows AND great weapons?! :shok: Thats what I was told!


Indeed they are:yahoo:. The making a regiment rangers is an upgrade to a regiment of Warriors, Longbeards, or Quarrellers. Gives them the Scout Special Rule, and requires them to carry great weapons.


----------



## alasdair

Wow they must be great in the game! I played a staff member at my local GW, and he had dwarfs. He had a strong firebase consisting of 50 Thunderers, 20 warriors with a thane, 2 Organ Guns, 2 Grudges and an Anvil, and a moving element, 28 slayers and 2 gyrocopters. My squigs and trolls took out the gyros, and luckily his anvil blew up on it's first try! :yahoo: The massed attack of fanatics and squig herds took down his slayers, and when my giant and trolls ran into his war machines and thunderers he admitted defeat! :victory::yahoo::grin:


----------



## Midge913

_-The sounds of battle and the chittering of an unending horde echoed through the under-tunnels of Karak Izrin as Bartak Ironhammer lead his regiment to reinforce the front. Advanced scouts had detected the movements of the loathsome Skaven and even as he and his fellows marched Warriors defended the entrances to the lower tunnels. As they rounded the last bend of the tunnel that they had taken, a large cavern spread out before them. Stepping from the tunnel, his brethren beside him, Bartak surveyed the scene before him. Ratmen littered the ground and valiant Dwarfs fought the never ceasing wave of the vermin that poured into the cave. Torches and fire burned and Bartak smiled grimly as the light of these fires caught the Gromril armor he and his Iron Breakers wore. The Dwarfs in the cave, spurned by the reflected light of their veterans armor, fought all the harder. Bartak's regiment began to bang their weapons against their shields in challenge and with a roared prayer to Grungi he and his brethren charged forward to bring death to the enemy......_

And its update time. Thanks to the Army Challenge I have been motivated enough to finish the whole regiment of Iron Breakers that I have been working on. Working on these models has definitely been a learning experience for me as I have never attempted models with large areas of metallics that I have actually attempted to blend, shade, and highlight. I am really pleased with the results. So here they are:










So the last rank, the one that I have already posted earlier in the thread.










Rank number two.


















Some detail shots of the second rank.










The two normal guys of the command rank










Musician detail.


















Standard bearer detail


















Ironbeard detail










and the full regiment

Of course now that I look at the photos I have seen some things that I need to go back and touch up, like some red paint spill on the Ironbeard's helm. But I am really happy with the way that the metallics came out with the shading and the highlighting. I was really able to achieve the bright look that I was going for to represent their gromril armor.

As always C&C on these guys are more than welcome.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a side note, I was setting up my painting table in the living room the other day, when my five year old son asked what I was doing. I told him I was going to paint on my models. My dad had given my son some goblins from the Battle for Skull pass set for his last birthday since my son loves anything action figure, and loves to hang around and 'play' when my pops and I have a game. My son asked if he could paint some of his goblins with me while I painted. So we spent the next hour or so cleaning his models, getting them primed, and setting him up with some old paints that I had. It was a fantastic afternoon painting together. Funnily enough after we finished our painting session he turned to me and asked, "dad will you take pictures of my goblin guys and put them on the computer like you do with yours." So here are my five year olds first batch of goblins.... (it was just too cute not to share.)










until next time folks.....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Thanks to the Army Challenge I have been motivated enough to finish the whole regiment of Iron Breakers that I have been working on.


It is odd how a challenge with no prize is so effective; in both December and January I was itching to get started on a new unit I had built.




Midge913 said:


> I have never attempted models with large areas of metallics that I have actually attempted to blend, shade, and highlight. I am really pleased with the results.


Rightfully so; it is a great looking unit.




Midge913 said:


> ...here are my five year olds first batch of goblins....


I have faced much worse than that in tournaments.

Huzzah for catching them young :drinks:!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Awesome start to a Gobbo force. Either he is a 'Eavy Metal class painter in the making, or that store I used to visit in Texas had some really lazy painters, 'cause his models look better than what 18+ year-olds were playing with down there. Keep posting his modles too, it is cool to see the genesis of a gamer. :victory:

As for your models, are your bases fully painted? There is a green showing that really detracts from the great paint job on your minis. Other than that, you are turning out some nice models.


----------



## Midge913

KjellThorngaard said:


> As for your models, are your bases fully painted? There is a green showing that really detracts from the great paint job on your minis. Other than that, you are turning out some nice models.


As to the bases I have been having some conceptual issues with them. I am going to be picking up some fine sand to fill in the areas that are still showing green. 

Thanks for the comments guys I appreciate them more than you know!

As to my next project I primed up my grudgethrower last night and I am ready to start on it tonight. Huzzah for motivation!


----------



## troybuckle

Awesome work on your dwarfs, also your nids are sweet to keep it up.


----------



## xenobiotic

Hm, what to add to what has already been said by myself and others in previous posts?

I do agree with the basing, the small holes where green colour is showing through is putting the miniatures off when you look at them closely. Some sand in those areas should take care of that problem and also solve my initial worry about there being only larger pebbles (should you take that route).

"Miniaturewise" I think they look a lot better as a unit then just a few soldiers, I guess that's the thing with some (most) of the Warhammer Fantasy units and Armies - their supposed to be regiments so there's just something to them seeing them all stacked up like that. I'm a little intrigued by the recent influx of fantasy project logs - but I have to keep true on the 40k projects I've set up for myself already otherwise I will have no spare time left to do non-warhammer related things on, hehe. 

I guess that effect is also in due part to your effort which really brings these dwarves forward. I like the touch of the red helmets which breaks the metallics in a uniformed pattern, I also like that you've individualized them by alternating the colours of the beards and hair.

All in all you've produced a very visually interesting regiment, so thumbs up for that!

It's just lovely that your son wants to do things with dad! It must be quite a challenge for a five year old to paint 28 mm miniatures to that level of detail (in my opinion). If you nurture his interest you'll have a rival artisan in the house very soon, and probably a wicked opponent to play against. You should take some time and tell him about the positive response his miniatures have gotten here 

Encouragement from my parents is what started my artistic interest back in the days.


----------



## alasdair

I agree with Xenobiotic, they do look a lot better as a unit. I really love your way of painting, it has a great and consistent mettalic and the red spot colour breaks it up for a very good model! 
What have you got in the pipeline?


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It is odd how a challenge with no prize is so effective; in both December and January I was itching to get started on a new unit I had built.


Indeed that is a weird thing. I just want one of those shiny medals for my profile....... and more importantly a completely painted Dwarf Army. I have never completed a whole army and it is an accomplishment I intended to achieve by the end of the year. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Rightfully so; it is a great looking unit.


Cheers mate! Thanks for the kind words:thank_you:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I have faced much worse than that in tournaments. Huzzah for catching them young :drinks:!


I was fairly surprised by how well he did, especially on the spears. 



troybuckle said:


> Awesome work on your dwarfs, also your nids are sweet to keep it up.


Thank you sir! I am digging the progress you have made on your Nids as well. I am thinking about stealing some of your basing ideas for mine in the future. 



xenobiotic said:


> Hm, what to add to what has already been said by myself and others in previous posts?
> 
> I do agree with the basing, the small holes where green colour is showing through is putting the miniatures off when you look at them closely. Some sand in those areas should take care of that problem and also solve my initial worry about there being only larger pebbles (should you take that route).
> 
> "Miniaturewise" I think they look a lot better as a unit then just a few soldiers, I guess that's the thing with some (most) of the Warhammer Fantasy units and Armies - their supposed to be regiments so there's just something to them seeing them all stacked up like that. I'm a little intrigued by the recent influx of fantasy project logs - but I have to keep true on the 40k projects I've set up for myself already otherwise I will have no spare time left to do non-warhammer related things on, hehe.
> 
> I guess that effect is also in due part to your effort which really brings these dwarves forward. I like the touch of the red helmets which breaks the metallics in a uniformed pattern, I also like that you've individualized them by alternating the colours of the beards and hair.
> 
> All in all you've produced a very visually interesting regiment, so thumbs up for that!
> 
> It's just lovely that your son wants to do things with dad! It must be quite a challenge for a five year old to paint 28 mm miniatures to that level of detail (in my opinion). If you nurture his interest you'll have a rival artisan in the house very soon, and probably a wicked opponent to play against. You should take some time and tell him about the positive response his miniatures have gotten here
> 
> Encouragement from my parents is what started my artistic interest back in the days.


As always your comments and thoughts are much appreciated Xeno. I have a few ideas for the basing issues that I am going to try on my next unit. So I hope to have that sorted soon.

As to the miniatures themselves, you are absolutely right in your assessment that they look better as a unit as opposed to individual models. In 40k the focus tends to shift to individuals rather than squads solely based on the mechanics of the game. It has been an interesting shift for me working on a Fantasy army. You concept really has to be focused around the regiment as a whole and what they are going to look like as a group. It is a different way of conceptualizing that is a nice refresher from 40k where my OCD is horrible over every single model of every single unit. You start thinking about how to make the regiment a cohesive visual experience and I think I am starting to get the hand of it. 



alasdair said:


> I agree with Xenobiotic, they do look a lot better as a unit. I really love your way of painting, it has a great and consistent mettalic and the red spot colour breaks it up for a very good model!
> What have you got in the pipeline?


Thanks for the compliments man! Glad you like them.

To answer your question I have this in the pipeline:










Going to be starting on this guy tonight hopefully. Looking at the model I can already tell that the assembly of the actual Grudge Thrower is going to be very fiddly so I am going to take my time and get it pinned together as I would hate for it to fall apart after I get it painted.


----------



## Firefighter X

HOLY SHIT BRO.. I had no idea you had skills like this.. I just read this whole plog and was blown away.. SO much so that I had to hit the linkies in your sig to check them all out... +REP BRUV!!!

FFX


----------



## Midge913

Firefighter X said:


> HOLY SHIT BRO.. I had no idea you had skills like this.. I just read this whole plog and was blown away.. SO much so that I had to hit the linkies in your sig to check them all out... +REP BRUV!!!
> 
> FFX


Wow! That is quite a ringing endorsement... Thanks dude!

On a side note I made some decent progress on the Grudge Thrower and crew this evening. I am going to have to say that the Grudge Thrower itself was one of the most fiddly fucking kits I have ever put together. Even the Tyranid Hive Tyrant wasn't this bad. The frame of the catapult was bent oddly and even after bending it a bit the pieces still needed some heavy pinning to keep the damn thing together. :angry:

Anyway after much swearing and throwing of things I got it together, got the base coat on, and got a first Badab wash on it. It is going to be an easy paint as long as I am able to get into the nooks and cranies. Here is the WIP.










O also managed to root around in my hobby cave and I found an new basing material that is much smaller than the stones I was using and I think that it looks much better. I am probably going to hit it with a Devlan wash or two later on and then I am going to add the static grass to match it to the rest of my completed units. 










Over all I am pleased with how this kit is turning out after the pain in the ass it was to assemble.


----------



## alasdair

God if it was as hard as the Rock Lobba I built I feel for you man! Looks good so far! Is your Dwarf army a Karak or just a random throng?


----------



## Midge913

alasdair said:


> God if it was as hard as the Rock Lobba I built I feel for you man! Looks good so far! Is your Dwarf army a Karak or just a random throng?


Homebrew Karak. Been writing some fluff that I just haven't gotten around to posting yet.


----------



## Firefighter X

alasdair said:


> Is your Dwarf army a Karak or just a random throng?


But DJ likes random dwarves in thongs.. He said so on page 3.

FFX


----------



## Varakir

I'm not that big on dwarves (terrible pun there somewhere) but this is a gorgeous log :victory:

Keep it up mate, and tell your son to do the same! :wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Noticed Midge had changed His avatar so had a looksee at His threads and found this.....like Varakir says,not a fan of Dwarfs but these look cool!! Nice one!!
:wink:


----------



## Djinn24

FFX, I have some pics for you....


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> FFX, I have some pics for you....


Oh dear God if they are the ones that you already sent to me FFX is in for a treatuke:


----------



## Djinn24

the skirts look a bit bland, I would hit them with a few more layers of watered down brown or blue. I see a couple mold lines on hammer heads as well as what appears to be hair on their.

I would highlight the bronze work on the helm more, also the beards are.... boring, I would add some color.

Have you son work some on thinner coats and coverage and he will be entering Young Bloods in a few years. Good job .


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> the skirts look a bit bland, I would hit them with a few more layers of watered down brown or blue. I see a couple mold lines on hammer heads as well as what appears to be hair on their.
> 
> I would highlight the bronze work on the helm more, also the beards are.... boring, I would add some color.
> 
> Have you son work some on thinner coats and coverage and he will be entering Young Bloods in a few years. Good job .


Thanks for the comments Djinn. The beards actually have more colors on them than appear in the photos. I had a hard time getting good shots without a lot of glare from the armor itself. I will probably hit the skirts with another was to tone them up a bit. Cheers man.


----------



## Djinn24

FFX got the special models for your army.


----------



## Midge913

HAHAHA! I have been looking for some good Female Dwarf models I can convert up with some special attire. If you find anything good shoot it my way.


----------



## Djinn24

Lillith could probably be converted to be dwarfish.

Click it, you know you want to....


----------



## Midge913

Those are good options. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Midge913

So I got some work on the Grudge Thrower crew this evening. Had fun doing the blending on the gray and I tried to do a few more layers than I usually do to get some good contrast. I am glad that these guys are going fairly quickly as I am itching to get these guys early in the month so I can do some work on my Nids. Enough blathering..... pictures. 





























C&C welcome as always guys.


----------



## Djinn24




----------



## Midge913

Tooo funny :rofl: I had forgotten all about that guy and his musical 'talent'


----------



## Djinn24

Maybe this is more fitting.


----------



## Midge913

Killing me.... cluttering up my plog...... <sigh> I am pretty sure I brought this on myself with the title though


----------



## Djinn24

They look good so I can't make any comments yet so I had to post something!


----------



## Midge913

Well I got a good laugh out of it! Well it is off to bed for me tonight. Hopefully I will have some good progress to show tomorrow.


----------



## Djinn24

Get that thong thrower built!


----------



## Tinkerbell

looking good look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## sir_m1ke

djinn24 said:


> Click it, you know you want to....
> [spoiler][IMG]http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTwWZQDvxqEyYW0HK78OzE5c_IcIgo9nEzWiaX4Geauemtg1Qhd[/spoiler]


Why djinn, WHY??! i was having such a good day til i saw that...time to call my therapist again....:shok:

On topic, loving the models midge, keep up the good work! k:


----------



## Djinn24

LOL and just to let people know I do help and comment on his stuff, we just chat in PM or messenger. The thong references is a semi private joke (you did not see the pics I sent him LOL, just imagine Dwarf + Baby got back + Thong Song and you have the pictures).


----------



## Midge913

sir_m1ke said:


> Why djinn, WHY??! i was having such a good day til i saw that...time to call my therapist again....:shok:
> 
> On topic, loving the models midge, keep up the good work! k:


Cheers mate! 

That was tame compared to what he sent me over PMuke:



djinn24 said:


> LOL and just to let people know I do help and comment on his stuff, we just chat in PM or messenger. The thong references is a semi private joke (you did not see the pics I sent him LOL, just imagine Dwarf + Baby got back + Thong Song and you have the pictures).


Djinn it just wouldn't be the same log without the thong humor. Keep it up man:yahoo:


----------



## Djinn24

You going to finish up work on the Thong Thrower today? Hmm I wonder if you can find some 28mm panties to load up into that thing.


----------



## sir_m1ke

djinn24 said:


> You going to finish up work on the Thong Thrower today? Hmm I wonder if you can find some 28mm panties to load up into that thing.


If they are unwashed for months do they count as being Poisoned??

Would dwarves have runic thongs? Im thinking the Rune of Longevity and Rune of Stamina here :spiteful:


----------



## Midge913

sir_m1ke said:


> If they are unwashed for months do they count as being Poisoned??
> 
> Would dwarves have runic thongs? Im thinking the Rune of Longevity and Rune of Stamina here :spiteful:


:laugh::rofl::laugh: I think you are on to something here!

I don't know if I am going to get the 'thong' thrower finished tonight but I aim to make some decent progress.


----------



## Djinn24

Thanks, energy drink out the nose sucked.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Thanks, energy drink out the nose sucked.


ooooooooooo..... ouch! that does suck lots of acid in those. :shok:


----------



## alasdair

Midge913 said:


> HAHAHA! I have been looking for some good Female Dwarf models I can convert up with some special attire. If you find anything good shoot it my way.


Here ya go- Dwarf Queen Helga from the grudge of Drong campaign!
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1130298
:grin:


----------



## Firefighter X

I don't even want to bring up what DJ sent me over PM....

What has been seen cannot be unseen....


FFX


----------



## Initiate

Wow, great work Midge. I especially like the beards, the highlights on them are very well done. 

Overall, all your models are very crisp and clean and I enjoy your painting style.


----------



## Midge913

Initiate said:


> Wow, great work Midge. I especially like the beards, the highlights on them are very well done.
> 
> Overall, all your models are very crisp and clean and I enjoy your painting style.


Cheers mate! thanks for the comments!


----------



## Midge913

Update time me thinks!

So after a couple of really good painting sessions I have the crew for the Grudge Thrower pretty much done. Looking at the pictures there are a couple of things that I am going to go back and touch up, most notably the bands in the beard of the gray bearded guy, but overall I am really pleased with how they came out. I think that I am really starting to like working with metallics. They have been something I have avoided in my previous armies because I just couldn't get them to look right. I have tried the NMM technique and it just doesn't fit the bill for me either. It looks good on some things but overall I feel that it just looks unnatural. So if working on Dwarfs has taught me anything it is working with metallics. Anyhoo..... Enough rambling, here's pics:











The whole crew










Grudge Inscriber










Loader










Crank worker


Like I said I am really pleased with how these guys came out, especially the fabrics. I have tried a new approach to my blending. Since this was a smaller squad I chose to use a few more layers and really try to get the color transitions smooth. All in all I think it worked out really well. 

I should be finishing up the actual Grudge Thrower over the next two days, so I will get the whole group posted up when it is all done.


----------



## alasdair

Liking them! I love the smooth white cloth and the muscles especially. Any progress on the grudge thrower itself?


----------



## troybuckle

Look good Midge913 can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Midge913

alasdair said:


> Liking them! I love the smooth white cloth and the muscles especially. Any progress on the grudge thrower itself?


Thanks mate, glad you like. As to your question I will address it in a moment.



troybuckle said:


> Look good Midge913 can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks Troybuckle. I appreciate you following along. 

Anyway, I have been working on the Grudge Thrower and I have made some pretty decent progress on it tonight. I have gotten all of the highlighting and washes done on the silver bits, and all but the last highlight on the gold parts. I still need to attach the basket and stone and work on the rope in the mechanism, but it is my hope that one or two more painting sessions will finish it all up. I will hold off posting photos until I am all done since I am so close to the end.


----------



## Djinn24

The chainmail looks like it needs a slight wash, paint got in the holes and I can't be 100% sure but the cranker might be cross eyed. AWESOME clothe, the layering worked out well. The skin and beards are top notch as well.

Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> The chainmail looks like it needs a slight wash, paint got in the holes and I can't be 100% sure but the cranker might be cross eyed. AWESOME clothe, the layering worked out well. The skin and beards are top notch as well.
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest.


Thanks for the compliments man, I really appreciate it. I will definitely sort out the chainmail tonight I have a few other things to finish up on that one as well. As to the Cross-eyed Cranker, it is a combination of the angle of the photo and an oddity in the sculpt. His face just looks funny in general.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very crisp and clean.

I am looking forward to seeing the grudge thrower.


----------



## HorusReborn

wow man, nice work!!! The clothing looks ace and the flesh is awesome. I'd suggest toning the eyes down a notch, they are a touch big IMO. Other than that, I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing the actual machine now!!


----------



## Midge913

So I finally managed to get the Grudge Thrower and team all the way completed last night. 










First I made some corrections to this guy. I got his beard bands painted as I had forgotten to paint them before, and sorted out the wonkiness with his chainmail.

and here is the Thrower:


























I know that there looks like there is some gold/yellow paint spill on sections of the side views but you are just going to have to trust me that there really aren't no matter what I did with the camera I got images that had a lot of reflected gold color. 

And finally the whole crew:










So that is it for my Dwarfs this month. I am going to take a couple of weeks and devote some time to my other ongoing projects. But next month I think I am going to tackle 10 Warriors with Great Weapons. 

I want to thank everyone for the comments, feedback, and rep as they have kept me motivated to get things finished.


----------



## troybuckle

The gold on the thrower looks very nice! Good work getting done so fast this month. I think the smaller gravel on the base this time, looks good to. + Rep.


----------



## Varakir

Hmm, i take back what i said about dwarves - i really like that catapult :victory:

The expression on the plaited beard chap is excellent, his eyes really sell the pose. Also as troy said, the gold is wicked....it's so shiny!

Kudos for the fast finish in feb (mine has just been primed  ) will look forward to more dwarvy fun next month


----------



## sphere830

Great stuff. Stunties are tough, especially when built with plenty of shooty stuff and war machines.


----------



## xenobiotic

Visually a lovely and interesting piece of machinery you have painted this month, Midge. Your metallics are up to your now usual and high standard and I love the beards (as always). It looks like you've been tweaking around a bit with your skincolour as well(?) cause it looks better than what you've done previously. At the time I can't find anything particular that I think you could have done differently when it comes to the painting.

About the bases I'm missing some grass , otherwise I think they look very good.


----------



## Midge913

troybuckle said:


> The gold on the thrower looks very nice! Good work getting done so fast this month. I think the smaller gravel on the base this time, looks good to. + Rep.


Thanks for the compliments. I completely agree with the basing gravel comment. I went rooting around in my hobby supply cave and found some old model train balast that is much finer and I think that it looks much better as well. With a Devlan wash the color matches the larger pebbles fairly nicely and gives the army a consistent basing color while giving better individual results. 



Varakir said:


> Hmm, i take back what i said about dwarves - i really like that catapult :victory:
> 
> The expression on the plaited beard chap is excellent, his eyes really sell the pose. Also as troy said, the gold is wicked....it's so shiny!
> 
> Kudos for the fast finish in feb (mine has just been primed  ) will look forward to more dwarvy fun next month


Cheers Mate! Glad that I could help change your opinions regarding the stunties as I really have found that the minis have a lot of character. As to the gold I am glad that you like it. I finally found a metallic gold recipe that I really like that is actually alot of fun to paint and gives nice results in shade and highlight. I am working on some Nid models currently but I am finding it hard to concentrate on them as I am looking forward to my nuext Dwarf projet. 



sphere830 said:


> Great stuff. Stunties are tough, especially when built with plenty of shooty stuff and war machines.


Indeed they are and if I have my way there will be much more shooty stuff to come. :wink:



xenobiotic said:


> Visually a lovely and interesting piece of machinery you have painted this month, Midge. Your metallics are up to your now usual and high standard and I love the beards (as always). It looks like you've been tweaking around a bit with your skincolour as well(?) cause it looks better than what you've done previously. At the time I can't find anything particular that I think you could have done differently when it comes to the painting.
> 
> About the bases I'm missing some grass , otherwise I think they look very good.


Thanks Xeno:thank_you: I really appreciate your comments. As to the skin tones I really felt that there was something mising in the previous models, but really wasn't too fussed about it as there was very little skin showing in them. The loader guy for the Grudge thrower presented a problem though as he has quite a bit of flesh showing and my old skin color combination and technique just looked flat especially on the arms. I experimented with some additional washes and I am really pleased with the result. I plan to continue the new method into future models. Should look nice when I eventually do a unit of slayers. I think that the new skin method will look really nice in contrast to the free hand blue tribal tattoos I plan on doing for them. Avatars of War really needs to hurry up and release their plastic Berzerker kit!

As to the base I will get some grass on them as soon as I can snag my static grass from my pops. He nicked mine, well alright in all honesty he took his back after I nicked it from him, but the point is I plan on putting some grass down as soon as I pick some more up.

Cheers for all the comments, compliments, critiques and rep guys. I have really managed to improve a lot of my techniques for skin and metallic through your suggestions and the positive feedback really helps with the motivation as I am sure you all know. 

Until next month:victory:


----------



## Grins1878

Mate, your dwarves look amazing. Theres some superb shading in there, and everything stands out and just looks ace. 

THe highlighing on the metals looks class, need to try more of that myself!


----------



## Hammer49

Great looking dwarfs! Metallics look very good!


----------



## HorusReborn

you have a great nack at metalics Midge. Now that I can see the progression of your painting style, you have improved in leaps and bounds. What started out as flat and bland Longbeards, turned into a stunning looking warmachine with a great looking crew... Let's see if I can rep ya! Nope not yet!


----------



## Midge913

May I ask what about the Longbeards you found flat and bland? I am always looking to make things look better and if you could make some suggestions for improvement I would like to hear them.


----------



## HorusReborn

well as a whole they look decent enough and table top standards are great. But look at one individually and you'll start to see that the gold is in desperate need of a shining gold highlight to create more depth... the red cloth on the arms is flat and needs a bright red for contrast along the folds of the fabric, it's an easy fix. I think they're bland mostly because all of the beards are white... I guess not every dwarf should have a fully white beard. Perhaps some individuality could be created among models that look mostly the same. You could make grey beards with flecks of white, brown beards starting to go grey etc... Everything else is tits man and you are a great painter don't get me wrong! I just think some more individuality would be awesome when it comes to models that are mostly the same!


----------



## Midge913

Cheers. I agree on the gold highlight, but the arms do have highlights that didn't translate well in the photo. As to the beards I see what you mean, perhaps in my next batch of longbeards I will vary some models as you have suggested. Thanks for the comments I do appreciate it. I don't mind constructive criticism, makes me a better painter in the end.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

You are a painting machine Midge, outstanding work. As all of your projects progress the better the quality gets. Great stuff, keep it up! :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Thanks MoS! Thanks for following all of my projects I appreciate it.


----------



## HorusReborn

aah I can understand about the highlights on the sleeves.. models always look better in person than in photo unless you have a super digital SLR and the funding of GW to make them look boss!


----------



## Midge913

So for the last couple of nights I have been dealing with a sick kiddo and some pretty wicked migraine headaches, which rock by the way, so tonight I decided to sit down and do some mindless assembly work. As the beginning of March is drawing close I decided to get my entry all assembled and ready to go. They are sticky tacked together at the moment to be disassembled for painting. Getting these guys to line up in ranks can be a bitch. Anyway here is what I will be tackling for March.










Stay tuned for progress....


----------



## CommissarJim

Awesome. I'm going to be painting a unit almost exactly the same as that for my army 
Your work so far is awesome and I could tell from the first post that this would be one to watch. your awesome painting has made me want to get my dwarfs done  Keep up the good work
___________
CommissarJim


----------



## Siskin

If I ever start a FB army it would be dwarves.
U do them justice, i really like the colour scheme, I will be keeping a close eye on your project log.

Again great work

Siskin


----------



## CLT40k

I disagree with the post about the beards.... 

And Disney agrees with me...


----------



## Midge913

CommissarJim said:


> Awesome. I'm going to be painting a unit almost exactly the same as that for my army
> Your work so far is awesome and I could tell from the first post that this would be one to watch. your awesome painting has made me want to get my dwarfs done  Keep up the good work
> ___________
> CommissarJim


Cheers mate! Glad you like them and thanks for the compliments.



Siskin said:


> If I ever start a FB army it would be dwarves.
> U do them justice, i really like the colour scheme, I will be keeping a close eye on your project log.
> 
> Again great work
> 
> Siskin


Thank you sir:thank_you:



CLT40k said:


> I disagree with the post about the beards....
> 
> And Disney agrees with me...


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Nice CLT! your 'research' has inspired me to paint the remainder of my Dwarfs in technicolor! :biggrin:


Thanks for following along guys. I should have some more progress in the next couple of weeks as well roll into March I will have to put my Nids aside once again to pick up the next Dwarf unit for the Challenge. Until then...


----------



## xenobiotic

Variety is a good thing if used in a smart way. Sometimes it's nice to theme a unit around a particular detail, such as the same colour on the beards or a particular shoulderpad being a particular colour. As long as you mix it around I have no grudge with one unit having white beards. It's just a nice way to add flavour to that unit.

Also, I have to curse you, Midge, for making me interested in WFB! My head has all kinds of ideas about what I could do. If/when Warhammer Forge releases Chaos Dwarves I might actually be inclined to pick some up and have a go at it. Which will potentially ruin me :santa: :drinks:


----------



## Midge913

Well guys I am back to the Dwarfs. March is here so I am back to my valiant warriors of Karak Izrin. This month, as I have already said, I am working on a group of 10 Warriors with great weapons. I have made some decent progress in the last coupl of days. I managed to get the grey cloth banding done and the chainmail finished up on all 10, not bad for 2 days for me. Here are the WIP photos....










C&C is always welcome of course, but these are very WIP. I am hoping to get these parts finished up over the next couple of days so I can get the beard and head sections attached. We will see how that goes.


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Midge... for the chainmail, how are you washing them... I have a ton of saxons with mail and I'm just not that inspired by how mine came out... but your guys look ace... so please share your secret...


----------



## Midge913

No problem. 

1) start with black base coat.
2) heavy drybrush of boltgun
3) heavy wash of Badab black
4) light drybrush of boltgun. 
5) light wash of Badab, focusing on the edges where the mail meets the cloth, and trying to even out the color in the holes of the mail. 
6) drybrush of Chainmail
7) very sparing drybrush of Mithril silver. This is all in one direction, going from the top of the model to the bottom. This makes sure that you hit the surfaces of the mail that will truly be reflecting light. 
8) Lastly, and what I feel to be the most important step, I go back with a very fine detail brush and Black Ink. Hitting the holes in the mail that didn't take the overall wash. You can also use this to even out some of the holes to make them look more uniform. 

The biggest pain in the ass about chainmail is that you will always have those spots where the paint or the wash just dont quite get down into the cracks. This can leave spots of very light looking color in the recesses between the links of the mail. The final inking step takes care of that problem and evens out the recesses. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## CLT40k

Awesome, thanks and + rep


----------



## troybuckle

Looking good. Whats your plan for the beards this time.


----------



## Midge913

troybuckle said:


> Looking good. Whats your plan for the beards this time.


They are going to be multi-colored in the same vein as the Iron Breakers. These aren't Longbeards, which are the old wizned veteran fighters, they are just regular warriors.


----------



## apidude

Another way to try to get the wash down into the cracks in chain mail is to reduce the surface tension of the wash..... a single drop of dishwashing detergent added to your rinsing pot and then dipping your brush in the soapy pot before you mix it with the wash/paint will help the paint/ink flow into the recesses. 

You will need to rinse out both the pot and the brush thoroughly when you are done to get the soap out of the brush, but it helps the paint flow.


----------



## HorusReborn

CLT40k said:


> I disagree with the post about the beards....
> 
> And Disney agrees with me...


unhunh....... :crazy:


----------



## Master of Sanctity

All is looking fantastic Midge! I have been thinking for awhile of doing another army to mix things up a bit, you have me sold on the Dwarfs. Will be buying some this weekend and a few more paints and will have a project log turning up soon! Keep up the good work!:grin:


----------



## Midge913

Well between RL and working on the Models-Workshop website, I haven't had a lot of time for painting but I did make some progress this evening. All the grey cloth banding is done, finished the red skirting, and got all the little wee boots finished. I love this point because I was able to attach the face/beard piece to all of the models and I can start working on the fun details like the cloaks, faces and beards:biggrin:.

Speaking of cloaks, I think that I am going to use the cloaks and the shields to differentiate between different regiments, so I am going with a light blue cloak and blue shields for these guys. I am hoping the they will remain conducive with the over all color scheme for the army, but help break things up a bit on the tabletop. 

Here's where I am at with these guys:










Still WIP of course but comments and suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## troybuckle

So far so good Midge, I like the blue cloak! I’m not sure how you’re planning on painting the horns on some of the helmets, but I think that bone would go well with the colors for these guys. Keep it up – you’re in the home stretch this month already.


----------



## Vaz

Hmmm, there's one thing missing, I think, unfortunately.

An army shot.

I like the blue on his cloak, pops nicely.


----------



## Djinn24

Nice boots :biggrin:

The cloak really does look good.


----------



## Zero Effect

I am loving how the dwarfs are coming along Midge. Seems like you is getting more painting done than me at the moment. I need a good kick up the arse, damn real life.



Vaz said:


> Hmmm, there's one thing missing, I think, unfortunately.
> 
> An army shot.
> 
> I like the blue on his cloak, pops nicely.


Damn, they do seem to have a point there matey!

Please post a few army shots up soon Midge, please!


----------



## Midge913

troybuckle said:


> So far so good Midge, I like the blue cloak! I’m not sure how you’re planning on painting the horns on some of the helmets, but I think that bone would go well with the colors for these guys. Keep it up – you’re in the home stretch this month already.


I don't feel like I am on the home stretch. Its the beards that take the longest but thanks for the pep talk! As to the horns, they are going to be bone colored like the last ones. 



Vaz said:


> Hmmm, there's one thing missing, I think, unfortunately.
> 
> An army shot.
> 
> I like the blue on his cloak, pops nicely.





djinn24 said:


> Nice boots :biggrin:
> 
> The cloak really does look good.


Those damn wee boots are a pain in the ass to paint on as they are so very small. 



Zero Effect said:


> I am loving how the dwarfs are coming along Midge. Seems like you is getting more painting done than me at the moment. I need a good kick up the arse, damn real life.
> 
> Damn, they do seem to have a point there matey!
> 
> Please post a few army shots up soon Midge, please!


Glad you all like the cloak, it is just at a base color and still needs layering and highlighting. So it can only go up from here right?

As to the army shot, I will get one taken after I get this regiment done and get it posted up for your viewing pleasure. Thanks for the comments fellas, really keeps the old motivation tank full.


----------



## Midge913

Well gents (and ladies if applicable) I have a small update as to my progress, unfortunately no pics at the moment. I seem to be at a stage with these guys that I have done work on them, progressing them along, but nothing that the camera would readily grab. 

I have decided for my regiments of regular warriors I am going to use less gold on them, except of course for the champion of the regiment, so I spent this evening getting all the little bits base coated boltgun metal that will be ending up silver. I got the Badab and Asurmen washes on to those bits as well. I have started layering up the shirt sleeves to a nice highlight, and got some nice shading on the cloak with a 3:2 mix of Asurmen and Badab. Tomorrow night I intend to get the highlighting work on the shirt sleeves, and silver bits done, as well as getting base coats on the faces, hands and beards. I have quite a bit of work to do on this regiment to be honest, and I am starting to feel the time pinch, but I don't want to rush them because I would be unhappy with the end result. Anyhooooo...... I should have some pics up tomorrow. 

I know some of you have asked for an army photo. Well to that end I am working on finishing up my movement trays, complete with magnets, and when I get those done, as well as this unit of warriors, I will get that up pronto. 

I have also gone on a wee shopping spree as far as my Dwarfs are concerned. I picked up the direct order Battle Standard Bearer and Dwarf Champion to add to my ranks, the champion is going to be leading the current WIP regiment, and I also ordered my super top secret counts as project, that I shall reveal at a later date.... Djinn no telling. 

Until next time....


----------



## Midge913

Well folks I managed to get a fair amount of work done on my Warrior regiment. I have all of the silver bits on the main bodies done, shaded, and highlighted. Red fabric on the arms has been highlighted up through several layers and is done. Tomorrow night I am going to start work on those all important beards. After that faces, gold bits, and then weapon arms. So still a fair bit to do, but less than before I started tonight. 










Group shot










Some detailed shots so you can get a look at the highlighting and blending on the helmets and shirt sleeves. I really want to show here, with the predominance of NMM in todays painting world, you can get really cool results that are just as nice, using metallic paints. 










Finally a WIP shot of the cloak color I have decided to go with. I am actually going to undertake writing a tutorial for painting a blue-grey cloak using layering. 

On a side note, I managed to pick up a Avatars of War Dwarf Berserker that I plan on painting up next month as my entry. So that should be fun because I am going to try my hand at some freehand blue tribal tattoos on him. 

As always C&C is most welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the metal.

the free-hand tattoos sound great.


----------



## aquatic_foible

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the metal.
> 
> the free-hand tattoos sound great.


Seconded! :grin:


----------



## Siskin

Your dwarfs are coming up nicely k:
I love the tatoo idea, you will be using him as a slayer?


----------



## Djinn24

Nice Thong!


----------



## Midge913

Siskin said:


> Your dwarfs are coming up nicely k:
> I love the tatoo idea, you will be using him as a slayer?


Indeed. He will be my Daemon Slayer. I am also really looking forward to AoW releasing their plastic Berzerker kit as I am none to found of the current GW slayer models. So if they even hit the shelves I think they will make a nice addition to my army. 

Thanks for the comments everyone. I should have a bit more progress tonight, hopefully with some beardage.


----------



## Djinn24

We really need to convert a Whale Tail model of some kind and come up with fluff.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> We really need to convert a Whale Tail model of some kind and come up with fluff.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Djinn24

I wonder if I can sculpt a Whale Tail axe/hammer...


----------



## xenobiotic

Huh, you live and you learn, I had never heard of that definition of whale tails before... :grin:


----------



## Djinn24

You google it huh Xeno?


----------



## xenobiotic

My google mojo is strong(!), not that it needed to be strong in this particular instance...


----------



## Djinn24

LOL! I wonder if I can sculpt one...


----------



## Midge913

Well gents I got some work on the beards done tonight and overall I am pleased with the outcome. To pics...










The guys with black beards look a little off as the faces are still black but that should be fixed once I paint the faces, hopefully tomorrow (fingers crossed). The only guy that I am not very happy with is the guy furthest to the right. I just think that I made some poor color choices, but hell it is going to be a 20 man regiment in the end and I can easily hide him in the ranks. 

The other thing that I want to point out is that the guys with the lighter colored beards all look very similar in the photo. That is not the case in RL. They all start with a different base color brown and have different highlight shades. I just couldn't for the life of me get that to translate in the photos. 

I hope to have some more progress to share tomorrow evening and as always C&C welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

xenobiotic said:


> My google mojo is strong(!), not that it needed to be strong in this particular instance...


Your stomach on the other hand..... :wasntme:


----------



## Meldon

Your dwarfs are shaping up nicely Midge.


----------



## xenobiotic

Midge913 said:


> The guys with black beards look a little off as the faces are still black but that should be fixed once I paint the faces, hopefully tomorrow (fingers crossed). The only guy that I am not very happy with is the guy furthest to the right. I just think that I made some poor color choices, but hell it is going to be a 20 man regiment in the end and I can easily hide him in the ranks.


The faces almost looks a little blue in the pictures, reminds me of the Smurfs which, going by how this thread is going, makes me think about Smurfs in thongs - thank you all for that image and thank me for sharing it! Supple buttocks with white thongs inbetweex... 

ANYWAY, I think the beards, all of them, are looking good. A brown glaze or wash on the guy to the far right might be all you need to bring the beard together better (if you deem it necessary).



Midge913 said:


> The other thing that I want to point out is that the guys with the lighter colored beards all look very similar in the photo. That is not the case in RL. They all start with a different base color brown and have different highlight shades. I just couldn't for the life of me get that to translate in the photos.


I've had similar problems with some colours on my miniatures but in my case it was that even though they are shaded and highlighted parts of them it didn't show at all in the pictures


----------



## Vaz

Talking about tattoo's and whale tail, I know a girl who's got an actual whale tail tattoo'd above her whale tail. Classy.


----------



## Midge913

xenobiotic said:


> The faces almost looks a little blue in the pictures, reminds me of the Smurfs which, going by how this thread is going, makes me think about Smurfs in thongs - thank you all for that image and thank me for sharing it! Supple buttocks with white thongs inbetweex...
> 
> ANYWAY, I think the beards, all of them, are looking good. A brown glaze or wash on the guy to the far right might be all you need to bring the beard together better (if you deem it necessary).
> 
> 
> I've had similar problems with some colours on my miniatures but in my case it was that even though they are shaded and highlighted parts of them it didn't show at all in the pictures


Thanks for the compliments Xeno and I am glad that I am not the only one who has trouble with the effing camera:ireful2:.



Vaz said:


> Talking about tattoo's and whale tail, I know a girl who's got an actual whale tail tattoo'd above her whale tail. Classy.


That definitely is something.....

If I knew the amount of off-topic conversation material my unfortunate title was going to generate I certainly would have named this plog something different.... That being said it just wouldn't have the same character and certainly wouldn't be as entertaining:laugh: Thanks for following along guys and hopefully I will have more to share after this evenings painting session.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Progressing very nicely there Midge, I love all the beards and those black ones will look great once the faces are painted!


----------



## Djinn24

And it would have about 1/3 less posts in it too Ben lol!

@Vaz, I wanna see a pic!


----------



## Midge913

Master of Sanctity said:


> Progressing very nicely there Midge, I love all the beards and those black ones will look great once the faces are painted!


Thanks mate! 

So I have a pretty decent update here for you guys. I have the main section of all 10 Warriors completed. I am not going to describe anything at lenght since you have all see the WIP photos. My goal is to complete the weapon arms tonight, and then I am faced with a quandry. In game these guys will be equipped with shields to help defend them against missile fire, however, it is obvious that the cannot hold their shields as they are carrying be old great weapons. Should I just leave the shields off and say that they have shields, my gaming group is cool with such things and I don't play tourneys, or do you think that I should attach a shield to their backs as I did way back in the thread on my Longbeards. I go back and forth and back and forth on this issue and would love some feedback. Anyway to pics of the mostly completed unit.


























I also going to walkthrough a bit of a how-to on the cloaks, because I think some one asked and expressed and interest in knowing. If no one did, oh well. 

1. I started by painting the cloak a base coat of shadow grey

2. I then created a wash that was a 1:1 mix of Badab Black and Asurmen Blue and liberally washed the whole cloak area in that wash.










3.Using Shadow Grey I brought the majority of the cloak back up to the base coat color, using several thin layers, and making sure that the paint did not get into the recesses. 










4. Using a 3:1 mix of Shadow Grey and Space Wolves Grey, I built up some highlights over several thin layers, making sure that the base Shadow Grey was still slightly visible at the deepest places of the cloak. 










5. I repeated the process in step 4 using a 2:1 mix of Shadow Grey and Space Wolves Grey, keeping the brush strokes tight and controlled as to leave some of the previous colors still visible. 










6. For the last highlight I repeated the layering process with a 1:1 mix of Shadow gray and Space Wolves Grey. Again I did this over many thin layers, focusing on the most prominent edges, and being carefull to leave the previous layers visible. This provides a smoother transition from light to dark. 










7. I am going to say once again that I love using washes. As you will have noticed that the highlight in the last step is rather bold and garish. Well I did that to make sure that it showed through a wash. In this last step, I added two very watered down washes of Asurmen Blue just to tie all of the blended colors together nicely. 











Well as I said I made good progress last night and I am hoping that tonight will see the paint job on these guys wrap up to completion. 

Thanks for reading and as always C&C are always welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> it is obvious that the cannot hold their shields as they are carrying be old great weapons. Should I just leave the shields off and say that they have shields, my gaming group is cool with such things and I don't play tourneys, or do you think that I should attach a shield to their backs as I did way back in the thread on my Longbeards.


Hmm... both have their merits.

I think slung shields look great so i lean that way; however it would cover some of the excellent shading on the cloak.


----------



## troybuckle

Not sure what to tell you about the shields. I like to try and represent the models load out, on the actual model if I can. However, I also don’t care if the accessories aren’t shown on the model when I play, no big deal. I guess it comes down to your personal opinion. The shields would look good on their backs as long as they don’t cover up to much of the sweet detail you put into those blue cloaks. Also, your little tutorial on cloaks is almost exactly how I do mine lol.


----------



## Midge913

So a small update before I pass out. I have the ten Dwarfs completed! I know it is a kinda useless update without photos, but don't rage against me yet. I am going to finish the bases tomorrow and additionally I have my magnetized bases all ready to go for a whole army shot. Just need to finish putting flock on the movement trays..... So I would gather that sometime in the wee hours of the morning tomorrow night I will have photos of my completed unit, a full army shot, and a picture of my April entry in its obviously incomplete form.

Sorry for the pictureless update once again, but these guys proved to be very taxing on my patience and motivation so I wanted to share as a virtual sigh of relief.

Until next time...


----------



## Djinn24

Good job Ben on finishing them lol. Now get to work!


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Good job Ben on finishing them lol. Now get to work!


YES SIR! On it boss!


----------



## CLT40k

Looking forward to the pics...


----------



## Midge913

So as I said in my mini update above I did finish my Warriors last night. I also managed to get all of my bases and movement trays flocked for the rest of my painted units completed. Even though this group was really tedious I am really pleased with how they came out. so to pictures....










and here they are all ranked up on my sexy magnetized movement tray:










And as promised here are a couple of shots of everything that I have painted up for these guys so far:


































Over all I think that as an army they look great, but of course I am personally biased which is why I turn to you fine folks for C&C. I am going to leave with a photo of what I plan on doing next month. He is going to be a counts-as Thorgrim, as I like the rules for that guy, but hate that giant gaudy looking throne thing. 










Comments and Critiques are more than welcome as always. I am going to take a break from the painting table for a little bit, but I will see you guys back here 1st of April. So until then....


----------



## Djinn24

New squad looks great and the army shot looks awesome. Great work!


----------



## troybuckle

I have to say everything you have done so far is looking awesome man. Your army is top notch the colors work very well together, I’m very impressed. The only suggestion I can think of, is maybe giving the base edges another coat of brown because you can still see the black showing through the brush marks. I have to give you props to that last squad looks like they are right out of the pages of WD's or GW's stuff. (+Rep as soon as I can give it to you again.) One last thing, that next unit is fucking cool – can’t wait to see it painted up and I hear ya on the break; I am looking forward to one as well.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all. So with the 1st of April right around the corner, I spent some time this evening prepping my entries for the month. I have decided that I am going to paint a Daemon Slayer first, being a Lord unit, it will satisfy the challenge, and will leave me a big chunk of the month to work on King Rockfist (my Thorgrim counts-as). I don't want to rush myself on this model so I thought that I would do a single model entry for April so I would have time to lavish some attention on the big guy. 

So pics of the upcoming works.










Daemon Slayer Irgot Monsterbane

and the King of Karak Izrin Arthak Rockfist on his trusted mount Rizzak.










Both models are from non-GW companies the Daemon Slayer being a Berzerker Lord from Avatars of War and Rockfist is of course a Scibor product. 

I was extremely pleased with both models all in all. The Slayer I had some issues with the mohawk and the end of his pony tail as they were both attached to the flash in such a way that made it hard to tell where the flash ended and the actual piece began. I also had an idiot moment where I tried to put the mohawk on backwards.......:headbutt:

With Scibor model I only had two real issues. First of all there is alot of extra resin used in his casting process so it took a long time to clean up to a point that I was happy with. Also the front raised paw came as a separate piece with an odd base on it that had to be removed. This resulted in a sizeable gap between the body and the paw piece but a bit of grey-stuff sculpted as some fur over the gap.... and viola good as new. 

Stay tuned over the next couple of weeks as I hope to make some excellent progress.


----------



## Djinn24

I can not wait to see these painted up, they both look great!


----------



## Siskin

U have a great army so far, with the new awsome general it can only be better .
I just love your Dwarves.
Can't wait to see the general model painted

Siskin


----------



## nistrum

yeh i LOVE the dwarf king model, totally awesome.


----------



## Midge913

So after taking a week break from the painting table to avoid burn out (and to enjoy the mind numbing relaxation of Dragon Age), I sat back down this evening and got some work done on the Daemon Slayer for this months challenge. Got the skin done to a point where I am pleased with it for the time being and I will do some tweaking on it as I go back and add the tattoos that I plan to give him. So I thought I would share my progress as that is of course the point of this log....










Of course he is eventually going to have the orange hair that is archetypal for a Slayer and I plan on making his loin cloth red to match the rest of the army. 

As always C&C welcome.


----------



## Siskin

Liking it so far. The skin looks great

Is that the elves had under his foot? Yesss I think I see the elves head hehe.
will you be doing fresh blood spatter from the head and on the axe? (like threds of copper covered in glue and painted red?)
What color for the tatoos - standard deep blue?

And final question when the lord on the bear will make his apperance?



Siskin


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I agree that the skin looks great; the high contrast should make a good background for the tattoos.


----------



## Midge913

Siskin said:


> Liking it so far. The skin looks great
> 
> Is that the elves had under his foot? Yesss I think I see the elves head hehe.
> will you be doing fresh blood spatter from the head and on the axe? (like threds of copper covered in glue and painted red?)
> What color for the tatoos - standard deep blue?
> 
> And final question when the lord on the bear will make his apperance?
> 
> 
> 
> Siskin


Actually the head belongs to a poor gobbo that was obviously in the wrong place at the wrong time. I hadn't really thought about the head and the blood splatter in all honesty as I have been mostly worried about getting the skin right and the tattoos planned and yes the tattoos will be in a nice blue color. In regards to the blood, I have never done blood effects before so if anyone out there has any good suggestions I would more than willing to hear them.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I agree that the skin looks great; the high contrast should make a good background for the tattoos.


Thanks Dave and that was my thought as well. Since it is such a large skin area, and with the background of the Slayers being what it is, I determined that the Slayer skin would be more swarthy and tanned than the normal dwarf what spends its time underground mostly. I really wanted to get some good contrast and I am right pleased with the results. 


As to the inquiry about the bear. I have him sitting on the painting table next to me as motivation to get the Slayer done for the April entry. Once the Slayer is done and dusted I will be moving on to slowly and hopefully painstakingly working on Rockfist and Rizzak.

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Siskin

I just assumed it is an elf form WH RP ractial background between elves and dwarves (or I am mistaken cause it has been long, long, long time that I have played my dragon Slayer )

This is true that the skin should let the tatoos to pop (it is a pity though that no extra strengh/T is given to the slayer, in rp there was this possibility )

old times old times

About blood I have seen a tut somewhere (can't find it) that explained how to make a "flying blood effect".

The moment when the blade just went through the opponent and the splatter commences on the weapon making the arc of the blow.

I will try to do this on one of my harlequins... (the basic idea is using suspended vertically thin metal threads and pour some glue on them alowing the gravity to shape the splatter) but this is kind of extreme.

thinned red will allow to get the effect of the blood soaking in the ground (i would use some dark red for this effect and highlighted it towards the wound)

I have no experiance though just tossing some ideas

Siskin


----------



## Midge913

I don't think that I will be doing the splatter thing. I will be putting the blood on the axe that actually rests on his shoulder (not pictured), so it would just be blood on the axe and on the ground. I will look around for other tutorials as well 

Rules wise for the Slayer he does get some cool strength rules, I don't remember exactly what they are at the moment, but basically his strength increases by a certain margin so that he hits a target on like a 4+ no matter what the targets toughness is.


----------



## alasdair

Great Slayer, love the skin!


----------



## Siskin

At the begining of the high school I used to play a lot RPG: AD&D, Warhammer, Vampire etc.
There was a possibility for a slayer to get magical tatoo giving +1 to S or T.
I know this rule does not exist in FB, would have been cool though.

good luck with the blood and tatoo

Siskin


----------



## Midge913

So another night of good progress in my opinion. Got the beard and hair done and I am pretty pleased with the finished result. I also managed to get base coats and washes on all of the metal bits. Tomorrow night it will be onto highlighting the metals, and then doing odd bits and bobs like the loin cloth, gems, pouches, boots, and the gobbo head. 

I have found that while keeping this log, my painting has gotten faster while still managing to achieve the high standard results that I am aiming for and I want to thank you all for that as the log, your responses and suggestions, have all really pushed me to improve..... Enough, to pics.....










As always C&C is much appreciated.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Very very impressive Midge. I've been on the iffy for a long time about the looks of Fantasy doorfs but you've swayed me, they look fantastic mate great work!

Definately keeping a close eye on this one!

Grish


----------



## Djinn24

I would bring the red of his hair down a bit more and hit the dragon side of the axe with some gold/silver but so far that is looking amazing.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Coming together very well.



djinn24 said:


> I would bring the red of his hair down a bit more....


I would be tempted to leave it as is to emphasise it is dyed rather than natural colour.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade

With the muscles, did you highlight them, or is that just wash?


----------



## Midge913

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Very very impressive Midge. I've been on the iffy for a long time about the looks of Fantasy doorfs but you've swayed me, they look fantastic mate great work!
> 
> Definately keeping a close eye on this one!
> 
> Grish


Thanks dude! I am glad that I could sway your opinion on these very character filled minis. I really appreciate the compliments.



djinn24 said:


> I would bring the red of his hair down a bit more and hit the dragon side of the axe with some gold/silver but so far that is looking amazing.





Dave T Hobbit said:


> Coming together very well.
> 
> I would be tempted to leave it as is to emphasise it is dyed rather than natural colour.


As Dave said the hair is dyed as a mark of dishonor basically so I wanted to convey the fact that it isn't a natural colored red hair. As to the metallic bits, including the axe head, they are basically still at base color with no highlighting yet. Thank you both for the compliments though I am glad you like him. :thank_you:



Gromrir Silverblade said:


> With the muscles, did you highlight them, or is that just wash?


Yes there is actually quite a bit of layered highlighting on him. as well as two different washes as different steps in the process. If you are interested in the whole run down I can post it up.


Thanks for all the encouragement folks. Hopefully tonight will see the Slayer completed so I can move on to the big guy.


----------



## Hammer49

The slayer looks really good. 

Do you use slayers much in your dwarf army?


----------



## Midge913

Hammer49 said:


> The slayer looks really good.
> 
> Do you use slayers much in your dwarf army?


First of all thanks for the compliment. :biggrin:

As to your question, I have never used the regiment, but my pops plays Dark Elves and typically has at least one big baddy creature like a hydra or a manticore so I like to bring along a Daemon Slayer to help handle those. Helps take the sole responsibility off my cannons.


----------



## xenobiotic

The skin has a really nice palette of colours, some of the defining lines between the muscles are a bit rough (read dark) for my taste. Particularly on the back muscles, on the pictures it looks a tad like you've painted a thick line of brown between those. I'd have preferred a smoother transition. But I'm very impressed nonetheless!

The gradient you've achieved on the mohawk does wonders for the miniature, gives the hair a lot of life and definition which is important when you're 50% skin and 45% hair/beard, hehe.

You usual skill shines through on the silver metallic parts.

The one thing that stands out a lot in these pictures is the gold details. Maybe they aren't done yet, and if so this doesn't add very much. As they are now the axe details in particular is just a big blur to me and would need some highlights and a wash to pop better.

Keep it up.


----------



## Midge913

xenobiotic said:


> The skin has a really nice palette of colours, some of the defining lines between the muscles are a bit rough (read dark) for my taste. Particularly on the back muscles, on the pictures it looks a tad like you've painted a thick line of brown between those. I'd have preferred a smoother transition. But I'm very impressed nonetheless!
> 
> The gradient you've achieved on the mohawk does wonders for the miniature, gives the hair a lot of life and definition which is important when you're 50% skin and 45% hair/beard, hehe.
> 
> You usual skill shines through on the silver metallic parts.
> 
> The one thing that stands out a lot in these pictures is the gold details. Maybe they aren't done yet, and if so this doesn't add very much. As they are now the axe details in particular is just a big blur to me and would need some highlights and a wash to pop better.
> 
> Keep it up.


Thanks for the compliments Xeno! As to the skin I knew that there would be some folks that would comment on the transitions, but this is another situation where my artistic style, that is heavily influenced by comic art, pops up. Those over exaggerated transitions, and stark lines are something that I find visually pleasing that wouldn't be by others. 

Thanks for the comments on the beard and hair as I am really pleased with how it came out as well. 

As to the metallics, none of them, including the silver bits, have been given any attention other than a base coat and a single wash, so there is still a bit of work to be done on them. Most of my sesssion this evening in fact will be devoted to that axe head alone.

I really want to thank everyone for following along with my log. 200 posts and counting (granted a good third of them are devoted to risque exotic wear , but thanks all the same)!


----------



## Zero Effect

Well here is to another 200+ posts.

Midge, I know I aint commented recently on your thread but I have been watching it when work and RL do not get in the way.

Really liking how the Slayer is coming along and I do like the way you doing that comic art.

Keep it up man!
ZE


----------



## Midge913

So another small update.

Not much painting done tonight as I had a bunch of stuff to do before I could sit down to it. But I did get the rest of the metallics done, the boots highlighted and the shading done on the loin cloth. Really all that is left to do is to finish the gems, I am going to do them in blue to give some good color contrast, the gobbo head, and the other axe arm. I plan on starting the blue tats once everything else is done. Anyhow here are the pics of the progress.










Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Not much painting done tonight...[just]... the rest of the metallics... the boots highlighted and the shading done on the loin cloth.


Freak!

That would be a full session for some of us.


----------



## alasdair

Great job!


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Midge, you may not need it, but warlord games has some celtic blue ink transfers they make for thier historical minis... that might be fun to work with...

here's a link
http://shop.warlordgames.co.uk/woad-rub-down-transfers-1322-p.asp


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Freak!
> 
> That would be a full session for some of us.


:laugh: As I have said more than once I am a bit of a perfectionist, so what I see as a little bit of work may look different to others. 



alasdair said:


> Great job!


Thanks! Glad you like.



CLT40k said:


> Hey Midge, you may not need it, but warlord games has some celtic blue ink transfers they make for thier historical minis... that might be fun to work with...
> 
> here's a link
> http://shop.warlordgames.co.uk/woad-rub-down-transfers-1322-p.asp


Thanks for the link CLT! I don't think I will go for the transfers but I will mimic some of the patterns! 

I hope to finish up the rest of the mini tonight, minus the tattoos of course, and I hope to do some test tattoos on some GW slayer minis that I don't plan on using. I unearthed them this morning, completely having forgotten that I had them, so I will paint up some basic skin on them and go to town testing out tattoo patterns. I feel much more comfortable getting a bit of practice on something I haven't invested as much time into. So I am going to try to get to slapping some paint on those tonight to get some critiques from you all before I move onto the nice Slayer. 

I am astounded at the response that I keep getting from the Heresy community! It is a real motivator and a nice bump to the old ego. Over 5000 views on my log so far! Thanks guys!


----------



## Midge913

So the Slayer is done except for the tattoos, which I am still on the fence about. Here are the photos of the the almost finished product:











And here are some mock ups of some tattoos. I think that I need to make the patterns a big bigger for them to read. If anyone has any suggestions as to how to improve the tats I would love to hear them because as it is I am beginning to think that I am just going to screw up the paint job on the finished guy..... Anyway pics










Until tomorrow then.... :lazy2:


----------



## troybuckle

Wow! Again this is some awesome painting man. More rep for you. I’m digging the tats to, though it might be hard to do them on the slayer, seeing as his skin is highly contrasted. You defiantly have the skill to pull it off if you tired. Keep at it.


----------



## Siskin

I really like the model, blue gems work well with the rest, gobbo head adds character to the mini (I like the crisp green).

As for the tattoo if I were you I would try something darker and broader on the torso, I like the face tattoo idea though.
Try maybe googling new zeland tribal (Maori culture) tatoo that is more or less what I would imagine this.

I have found also amazing model on the net http://medias.jeuxonline.info/upload/war/gamesday2008/DSCN2450JPG.jpg

Good luck with finishing the model it is always a tense moment adding freehand to the awesome looking finished model.

Siskin


----------



## Midge913

troybuckle said:


> Wow! Again this is some awesome painting man. More rep for you. I’m digging the tats to, though it might be hard to do them on the slayer, seeing as his skin is highly contrasted. You defiantly have the skill to pull it off if you tired. Keep at it.


Thanks for the rep, kind words and encouragement!



Siskin said:


> I really like the model, blue gems work well with the rest, gobbo head adds character to the mini (I like the crisp green).
> 
> As for the tattoo if I were you I would try something darker and broader on the torso, I like the face tattoo idea though.
> Try maybe googling new zeland tribal (Maori culture) tatoo that is more or less what I would imagine this.
> 
> I have found also amazing model on the net http://medias.jeuxonline.info/upload/war/gamesday2008/DSCN2450JPG.jpg
> 
> Good luck with finishing the model it is always a tense moment adding freehand to the awesome looking finished model.
> 
> Siskin


Thanks buddy! I have been sketching all day coming up with tattoo patterns, and a lot of what I have done is already very similar to the maori style of tattoos. I have a plan and I hope that sometime over the next day or so I can hold my breath and take the plunge into the tattoos. Thanks for the reference link, I have seen that model before, though not painted that way, but the tats there are a nice guideline for what I am going to attempt.


----------



## TheReverend

Midge913 said:


>


Man, this is awesome! I love it. I would give you some rep but I have to spread it around a bit first.

Rev


----------



## Midge913

So guys I took the plunge and put the tats on the Slayer. Here is the finished product!










I don't know what else to say about him really. I would love some comments and critique though.

Now that he is done I am moving onto the Rockfist and Rizzak so look for updates on him soon.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

i can't critique that because it looks freakin' cool! love the tats, the rough base and all the deep shading. well done.


----------



## Meldon

Midge913 said:


> So guys I took the plunge and put the tats on the Slayer. Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what else to say about him really. I would love some comments and critique though.
> 
> Now that he is done I am moving onto the Rockfist and Rizzak so look for updates on him soon.


I love the work you have done on this one Midge! It´s a really great looking modell 

Only one thing buggs me a little. He looks a little "empty" on the front when all the tatoos are on the backside. Maybe put a small one somewhere on front..??


----------



## Midge913

There is a small one on the front of the right leg, just didn't make it into the photo. I see what you mean..... I just don't think that I can fit one in around all that beard. The beards are my favorite part about the dwarf models, but they do take up the entirety of the front side 

Thanks for the compliments thought guys! I am also really pleased with who he turned out in the end and I am glad that I am not the only one.


----------



## Midge913

I would apologize for the double post, but its my log so if you don't like it .

Anywhoooooo..... I got some work done on R&R (I am tired of typing out Rockfist and Rizzak so from henceforth they shall be R&R). A couple of layers drybrushing and a couple washes. I am going for a lighter colored fur as I think that it will go really well with the steel armor on the bear. Not much to say so far really but if you see something give a shout.


----------



## Siskin

I really like the tattoo effect! well done!
Therr are although 2 minor details I can't stop myself form mentioning

1. I am with Meldon on the front, maybe a small tattoo on the face next to the mohawk and eye
2. I said that I like the blue gems... but now I feel that there is to much blue on the left hand, maybe red or purple gems could break it down?

Yea!!! tah bear general R&R is coming finally can't wait!

Good luck great job

Siskin


----------



## Hammer49

Great work on the slyaer. The Slayers tattoos look superb.


----------



## apidude

There is nothing I can say to add to what has already been said. I can't wait to see it up close and personal......

Your Slayer is awesome....! I'll let you try him out on Malekith and the Black Dragon sometime..... <loud evil laugh that echos hollowly through the barren hills>

Good job!!
Apidude


----------



## Midge913

Siskin said:


> I really like the tattoo effect! well done!
> Therr are although 2 minor details I can't stop myself form mentioning
> 
> 1. I am with Meldon on the front, maybe a small tattoo on the face next to the mohawk and eye
> 2. I said that I like the blue gems... but now I feel that there is to much blue on the left hand, maybe red or purple gems could break it down?
> 
> Yea!!! tah bear general R&R is coming finally can't wait!
> 
> Good luck great job
> 
> Siskin


You know I was looking at him again last night after I posted the finished product and had the same thought about all the blue. I think I will go back and do some tweaking there. There is a tattoo on the left side of the face just the angle of the picture doesn't really show it I will definitely consider adding one to the right side. I just don't want it to start to look to cluttered. 



Hammer49 said:


> Great work on the slyaer. The Slayers tattoos look superb.


Thanks mate! I am glad you like. 



apidude said:


> There is nothing I can say to add to what has already been said. I can't wait to see it up close and personal......
> 
> Your Slayer is awesome....! I'll let you try him out on Malekith and the Black Dragon sometime..... <loud evil laugh that echos hollowly through the barren hills>
> 
> Good job!!
> Apidude


Thanks for the compliment! I would be more than happy to slay Malekith anytime you are available. 

I am hoping to sit down tonight and do some more painting so I will do some tweaks on the Slayer and hopefully progress R&R.


----------



## Midge913

Well I have another update for you guys, but nothing big and special so don't get to excited ok

With the Slayer I have had many a detail that I have pondered alot over: the gems, the tattoos, etc. 

So I got the tattoos on and I am pleased with them, as by your comments you guys are as well. But with the addition of the blue tattoos there was just too much blue. As we see here:










Well, as this looks nice there was just something that bugged me about the amount of blue so not wanting to go to bright I decided that I would add a color that was complimentary to the red and blue that makes up the color scheme and decided on purple:










Well needless to say this came out to dark and blah so I went back to the drawing board once again to try and find something that made the gems pop and break up the color scheme. Well as I was pondering over the big box of paints, my wife suggested that I try green gems, a contrasting color instead of a complementary one and this was the result:










I am pretty happy with this so I am gonna stick with it. 

Unfortunately I haven't gotten anything else done on the bear for the moment as I have been struck with the urge to work on my Tyranids, so I got some work done on them tonight. If you are interested you can check them out in my  Tyranid plog.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Green is good


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Green is good


I concur with thy gentlemen above!

Grish


----------



## apidude

Me too..... the green makes the model feel "finished". Awesome indeed.

Keep it up!


----------



## Hammer49

The slayer looks great. I personally think the green gem looks better, as the blue was probably to close in colour to the tatoo colour.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Looks great. Much better than before, not that it was bad! And the green ties the entire model together -with that ork head Mr. Slayer is stepping on.


----------



## Djinn24

Yeah I agree the green is just right there when it comes to the model. The purple was too similar to the reds and blue and just seemed to get lost in the mix. The green stands out but does not overpower anything.


----------



## alasdair

Absolutely love him! You could do a little tattoo on the face, but that is your choice!


----------



## Midge913

So I must apologize that it has been awhile since I posted in this log, but as I mentioned before I got the urge to work on my Nids so I have been devoting some attention over there. That being said I have made some progress on R&R which I will share below.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Green is good





WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> I concur with thy gentlemen above!
> 
> Grish





apidude said:


> Me too..... the green makes the model feel "finished". Awesome indeed.
> 
> Keep it up!





Hammer49 said:


> The slayer looks great. I personally think the green gem looks better, as the blue was probably to close in colour to the tatoo colour.





KjellThorngaard said:


> Looks great. Much better than before, not that it was bad! And the green ties the entire model together -with that ork head Mr. Slayer is stepping on.





djinn24 said:


> Yeah I agree the green is just right there when it comes to the model. The purple was too similar to the reds and blue and just seemed to get lost in the mix. The green stands out but does not overpower anything.


Thanks for all the comments guys! I am glad that there was resounding approval for the choice to go to the green gems. Makes me feel good about the choice as well. 



alasdair said:


> Absolutely love him! You could do a little tattoo on the face, but that is your choice!


Cheers! As to the face tattoo I have gone back and forth with that one and I have finally settled on the fact that if I add much more to him he will become too busy and cluttered. So I am going to stick with just the one small tattoo on the face. I appreciate the suggestion as I really did labor over the decision for sometime but I am really happy with him, and I have decided to just leave well enough alone. 

Anyway what you guys are really interested in.... Photos. Here is the progress I have made on R&R:

















The fur was taken up to a 3:1 mix of Bleached Bone/Skull white, and the face, paws, and other skin parts have been based Charadon Granite that I plan on building up on with a mix of Graveyard Earth and other tans. 

Also got some base coats on the chain mail and the bears armor. I know that I had previously said that I was going to go with a steel color for the bears armor, and I might yet, but I thought that I would try for a very deep bronze color first. Not sure if I am going to like it, but there is only one way to tell.... paint some of each and see which one looks better. So we will see where that ends up. I want the Rider to be wearing Gromril armor, obviously, to match him up with the Iron Breakers and the scheme I have in mind for my Hammerers Regiment. I would love to hear thoughts on the gold vs. silver bear armor if you guys have any suggestions as I am really torn. 

Anyway, soon enough I am going to be starting up on my Challenge entry for May, I am either going to add ten warriors, including command, to the regiment I painted for March, or do a regiment of Thunderers. Honestly I am going to just flip a coin on that one. 

As always thanks for following and comments and critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent fur.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade

Dude, how are you planning on fielding the bear? What kind of rules?


----------



## Hammer49

The bear is coming along very nicely.
Are you going to have the bear acting as shieldbearers in the game?


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent fur.


Thanks Dave!



Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Dude, how are you planning on fielding the bear? What kind of rules?





Hammer49 said:


> The bear is coming along very nicely.
> Are you going to have the bear acting as shieldbearers in the game?


He is going to be a counts-as for Thorgrim on the Throne of Power. I hate the current GW model and his rules are really nice. I am hoping to get a test for the bear armor done tonight in both silver and Bronze done tonight, depending on how work goes on my Nid Warriors as I am really itching to have them done and dusted, so hopefully I can get some good feedback after I get them posted up.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Excellent fantasic work Midge! Well deserving of full rep! Great thread full of pics to enjoy, cheers


----------



## Meldon

I belive that bear and rider is gona look great when it´s done, So hurry up! I wanna see it finished


----------



## Chaosftw

Wow, Slayer looks amazing and that bear is coming along quite nicely!

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## Grins1878

That fur is magnificent! Also the slayer witht eh tattoos looks incredible too. Keep it up pal.

I've started using your method of gold on some of my minis too, makes them look a shedload sweeter


----------



## Midge913

Dusty's Corner said:


> Excellent fantasic work Midge! Well deserving of full rep! Great thread full of pics to enjoy, cheers


:thank_you: I appreciate the kind words and reppage more than you guys know. The old saying that you are your own worst critic hold especially true for me. I am anal retentive and OCD to a horrible degree with my painting, but hearing positive feedback from the Heresy community really helps me to improve and, quite honestly, allow myself to see the improvement that I have made over the last year or so. So thanks a bunch everyone for the ego boost!



Meldon said:


> I belive that bear and rider is gona look great when it´s done, So hurry up! I wanna see it finished


Thanks mate! I am working at a nice slow pace with this guy because I want to do this fabulous model justice with the paint job. I am not fast to begin with though so I apologize for the wait and give thanks for the continued support.



Chaosftw said:


> Wow, Slayer looks amazing and that bear is coming along quite nicely!
> 
> +rep
> 
> Chaosftw


Glad you liked the Slayer. I am really quite pleased with how he came out in the end especially since I tried several new techniques on him. Thank you kindly for the rep.



Grins1878 said:


> That fur is magnificent! Also the slayer witht eh tattoos looks incredible too. Keep it up pal.
> 
> I've started using your method of gold on some of my minis too, makes them look a shedload sweeter


Thanks for the compliments buddy! Glad that I could help out with the gold recipe. I hope to add a few tweaks and make a few variations on it for my R&R project. I go into a little more detail on that below. 

So with it being the first of May and all I decided to once again put aside my still unfinished Tyranid Warrior Brood and broke out some more Dwarfs for the Painting Challenge. Nothing all that spectacular this month as I am simply doing another ten Warriors with Great Weapons, this time including command, to finish out the regiment I started in March. 

Got the bases sorted, the models cleaned, but when I went to prime them I found that my can of primer had gone to shit.... So I went ahead and attached them to the bases and I am going to undercoat them by hand until I can make it out to the FLGS to grab another can of primer. 

and here they are in all their unfinished glory.










As you can see in the photo I went ahead and purchased the direct only Dwarf Champion model to lead this regiment. He is nothing special, just a unit Champion, but I am trying to make the regiments as unique as possible so I am going to be buying various different Dwarf Hero models and using them as my command models to add a little variety. 

I also manage to get a little more work done on R&R. I decided to try a base coat of Tin Bitz on the Rizzak's armor, and I must say that I am pleased with it as a base. I think that I can do both the bears and riders armor in gold tones if I use a variety of gold tones to differentiate one from another yet still tying them together in the same color palette. 










I will be building highlights up on this of course, but I am really liking the way that the lighter fur, the chainmail underneath, and the dark colored bronze armor are working together. 

More when I have it and as always C&C most welcome.


----------



## Midge913

So I sat down tonight and got quite a bit of work done on my Warriors. I am to the point where the cloth banding, underskirting, and chainmail are all done, so tomorrow night I will be moving onto my favorite part...... Wee little boots......:headbutt:

Here is where my Warriors stand at the moment:










As I work myself around the champion model I have really decided that I like the sculpt. Lots of details, great pose and presence. I think that my favorite part is that they have given him a nice pot belly, adds a lot of realism in my opinion. 










Looking forward to getting some more work done on them tomorrow, but for the time being C&C are always good.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The chain-mail on the Warriors looks crisp.

Apart from that, it is too early to really give constructive comments so I will just remind you not to dip your brush in your drink instead of the water pot.


----------



## aquatic_foible

Looking good so far, sir. I'm sure they will turn out very nicely, as all your models do! :biggrin:

As an aside, have you ordered any of the AoW "bezerkers" to add to the mighty throng?


----------



## apidude

Great job, as always. Great chain mail.... but others have said so before so I'll just say "Ditto".
More Dwarf Warriors is always a good thing. Makes a good toasty snack for my Hydra...opcorn:


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The chain-mail on the Warriors looks crisp.
> 
> Apart from that, it is too early to really give constructive comments so I will just remind you not to dip your brush in your drink instead of the water pot.


Funny you should mention that Dave as I did do that last night. At least it was only water at the time and not the lovely lager that I had been drinking. 



aquatic_foible said:


> Looking good so far, sir. I'm sure they will turn out very nicely, as all your models do!
> 
> As an aside, have you ordered any of the AoW "bezerkers" to add to the mighty throng?


Thanks Aquatic! I have not yet ordered them but they are on the list. I much prefer the AoW models over their GW counterparts. The GW models are just sooooo cartoony. 



apidude said:


> Great job, as always. Great chain mail.... but others have said so before so I'll just say "Ditto".
> More Dwarf Warriors is always a good thing. Makes a good toasty snack for my Hydra...


Thanks pops! That is why I did the Daemon Slayer last month. Hydra not scary.

I am really happy with the fact that I am getting faster behind the brush while still achieving the results that I am looking for. Got the wee boots done much faster than the last time, got the cloaks basecoated, and got the face/beard parts attached since the parts that would be hidden by the beards are complete. Here is the progress:










Hopefully there will be some more good progress as of tomorrow night.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good Ben, I see wee booties!


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Looking good Ben, I see wee booties!


Ahhhhh wee little boots....... In all honesty it is my least favorite part of the Dwarf models. 

Anyhow I got some more progress done on the warriors tonight. I think that I have found my favorite combination of washes to go on steel. 1:1 mix of Badab and Asurmen washes really adds a nice deep color tone to steel. That said I got the cloaks washed, the helmets and wrist bands base coated and washed, and got all the shirt sleeves base coated. 

I also spent some time repositioning one of the front rank guys arm to hold his axe in a different position, which isn't pictured. So here is the progress as much as it is....










C&C always welcome.


----------



## Advertise

Nice steel. Asurmen is the blue wash right?


----------



## Midge913

Question first:



Advertise said:


> Nice steel. Asurmen is the blue wash right?


Indeed it is.

This weekend was crazy busy for me and mine so I had absolutely no time to sit down and paint. I have also been suffering from a bit of hobby burn out so I have had to overcome that as well. But tonight I sat down and got some work done on my Warriors. I touched up the cloth banding on the torso piece and got all of the cloaks done. Hopefully I can build some momentum on the progress of tonight and really get back in the swing of things. So the pics:










and a bit of a close up of the Champion's cloak. 










C&C welcome and hopefully I will make some decent progress tomorrow night.


----------



## Advertise

Very nice very nice.

The dwarf on the far right, is he unpainted on the bottom part of the cloak or is it weathering effects? 

Oh and I must ask, how do you get those smooth transitions between the shades of blue? Layering? Blending?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> I have also been suffering from a bit of hobby burn out so I have had to overcome that as well.


Dude, I know the feeling, hence the reason I kinda switched gears for a short while =) 

Anyways, great stuff man...KEEP AT IT! 



Advertise said:


> The dwarf on the far right, is he unpainted on the bottom part of the cloak or is it weathering effects?


I think that is the trim or border of his cloak.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Hopefully I can build some momentum on the progress of tonight and really get back in the swing of things.


Keep going; you can do it!

Very impressive work of the cloak folds.


----------



## Advertise

Ahh now I see. My bad!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hope you defeat the burnout as I wanna see more of your stunties.

The cloaks look very nice Midge.


----------



## Hammer49

Nice work on the cloaks.


----------



## Midge913

Advertise said:


> Very nice very nice.
> 
> The dwarf on the far right, is he unpainted on the bottom part of the cloak or is it weathering effects?
> 
> Oh and I must ask, how do you get those smooth transitions between the shades of blue? Layering? Blending?


Thanks for the compliments first of all, I really appreciate it. As to your questions: First the bottom of the Champions cloak is still unpainted. there is some scroll work and decoration down around the edge of his cloak that is going to be gold. 

As to the transitions it is just simple layering. Using multiple shades of a color, going from dark to light while leaving the lower, darker layers visible as you work up. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Dude, I know the feeling, hence the reason I kinda switched gears for a short while =)
> 
> Anyways, great stuff man...KEEP AT IT!


Thanks for the compliments and the encouragement DoE! 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Keep going; you can do it!
> 
> Very impressive work of the cloak folds.


Glad you liked the cloaks mate and thanks for the pep talk. I do appreciation the support. 



Viscount Vash said:


> Hope you defeat the burnout as I wanna see more of your stunties.
> 
> The cloaks look very nice Midge.


Than I shall not disappoint. Thanks for the compliments VV and the support. This is why I enjoy Heresy so much, the support, encouragement, and positive comments really help my motivation. 

I really can't thank you all enough for the boost. I did sit down tonight and get some more work done on the Warriors. Nothing picture worthy, but I got the left sleeves done all the way through highlighting, the steel parts (helms and wrist bands done), and started picking out the base colors for the parts that will be gold. Hopefully in the next night or two I will be moving onto the beards, which in all honesty is my favorite part of these models. 

Once again thanks for the encouragement fellas and I will post more pics when I have something worthy of a photo update.


----------



## Midge913

So I managed to shove off the painting blahs tonight, mostly because I managed to pick up some really expensive models on the cheap for some of my other armies. Nothing quite gets you as excited about this hobby than getting mega-deals on some big, honking, huge models that are pretty expensive retail. 

Anyhow I sat down tonight and really started knocking some stuff out on these Warriors. I have gotten all of the warriors with the gold bits base coated and washed with Chestnut Ink, I have gotten all of the beards base coated and washed with various colors and washes. 










All these are finished beards










Here are some close ups of the brown beards as they got a bit washed out at the distance needed to get the whole rank in the shot










These are at the base coated and washed stage

From here I will move on to finishing the gold bits with highlighting and Gryphonne wash, then the flesh bits, pouches, and then weapon arms. So obviously there is still a lot to do, but I am definitely on the downhill slope and it is only halfway through the month. I am hoping that with my motivation returning I will be able to make quick progress. 

As always C&C are always welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## docgeo

Very Nice Dwarfs! My Seven Year Old sons likes dwarfs so I have bought him some and when this deployment to Iraq is over we are going to start painting them. Your pics have inspired me to work on them...Thanks!!

Doc


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As ever, your beard skill is humbling.


----------



## Varakir

Haven't commented here for far too long, i've been observing though 

Your metals are getting better and better, and they are really bringing this army to life.

Also, forgot to give you some rep for this:



Midge913 said:


>


Berserkers are one of the few dwarf units I really like, and that's a kick ass job!

Keep it up!


----------



## Midge913

docgeo said:


> Very Nice Dwarfs! My Seven Year Old sons likes dwarfs so I have bought him some and when this deployment to Iraq is over we are going to start painting them. Your pics have inspired me to work on them...Thanks!!
> 
> Doc


I am humbled by the out pouring of support and comments that have indicated I have inspired people in their own work. Let me tell you that it is a great time to sit down to the hobby with my own son, he's five and loves to paint and play the abridged version of the game that I came up with. I wish your boy all the best in his own stuntie army and if you need any advice on them don't hesitate to hit me up!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> As ever, your beard skill is humbling.


Thanks Dave!



Varakir said:


> Haven't commented here for far too long, i've been observing though
> 
> Your metals are getting better and better, and they are really bringing this army to life.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks for the kind comments, rep, and encouragement Varakir! I am glad that you are enjoying my work!

Well tonight I sat down and tried to plug out some more work on these Warriors. I got all the beards done, the horns on the horned helmets done, the gold bits done (except the gryphonne wash, which honestly I had forgotten about until I started writing this post), and got the faces base coated. 










here is the second rank for the regiment










here are the guys that are going to be the command rank, guy in the middle-left is going to be the standard bearer and the guy middle-right is going to be the musician.

I am going to wrap this update up with the model that I think is my favorite GW dwarf sculpt to date. The guy really just oozes character and has been really fun to paint. 


















Tomorrow night I hope to move on to getting the flesh bits done and finishing up the details like pouches and the like. ​


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Damn dude, those are looking SWEET! Can we see a group photo of the Army so far? Would be cool...

heheheheh!


----------



## Djinn24

Looking really good. Without literally pulling out the magnify tool and going over with a fine tooth comb I can not see anything that would jump out at me as a needs to be fixed. Outstanding work. 

Must paint titan, you getting to far ahead of me!


----------



## Hammer49

Fantastic work. Look forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## Midge913

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Damn dude, those are looking SWEET! Can we see a group photo of the Army so far? Would be cool...
> 
> heheheheh!


Thanks for the compliments man! As to the army shot I did do one several pages back, and in all honesty I haven't added anything completed since I took them. Once I get a couple more units done I will do another one.



djinn24 said:


> Looking really good. Without literally pulling out the magnify tool and going over with a fine tooth comb I can not see anything that would jump out at me as a needs to be fixed. Outstanding work.
> 
> Must paint titan, you getting to far ahead of me!


Thanks a lot man! 



Hammer49 said:


> Fantastic work. Look forward to seeing them finished.


Thanks bud! To that end I have made some really good progress. On the Warriors tonight. Got all of the details on the main bodies done including the flesh bits and pouches. I got some basic work done on the weapon arms, just some Boltgun drybrushing and then the endless fiddling with weapon arms to make the regiment rank up right that goes along with a fantasy unit. I am thinking that one or two more painting sessions will see these guys done and dusted. 










These are the guys that make up the second rank










These guys are the normal Warriors from the command rank. The guy on the left has had his arm repositioned to have his axe resting on the ground, mimicking the Champion, and of course has his pint of Bugman's ready at hand. 










The command. Of course the Instrument and the Standard are still base plastic, but they will be painted in a combination of silver and gold.

I wanted to wrap up this update with a photo of what the regiment as a whole is shaping up to look like. 










As always C&C welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Djinn24

Finish them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Mostly very dramatic.

The axes look a little flat; possibly another layer of shading/wash would add depth.


----------



## Midge913

Well guys it took longer than I had wanted it to, but I finally finished my Warrior regiment, including my entry for the May painting challenge. Since I have already covered most of the details regarding these guys in earlier posts I will just roll onto the pictures, except to say that I really enjoyed painting these guys, especially the command.




























Second rank guys










Normal guys of the Command Rank










Standard Bearer


















Musician


















And my pride and joy of this unit the Champion










Here is the Second Rank all ranked up










The ten new guys from the May painting challenge










and the whole regiment!

I am super happy with this unit and getting them finished has given me quite a bit of motivation as far as the Dwarfs are concerned. I even sat down today and assembled and primed my June entry, the fantastic Organ Gun










I am hoping to get some work done on some of my other projects in the next week while I wait for June to roll around, one of which should be R&R as he they have been staring at me with accusatory glares of neglect. 

As always comments and critiques are always appreciated.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

ooooooh shiny.

Very nice Midge the dwarves are coming along nicely. The regiment looks really good together and that Champion is fantastic. Looking forward to the Organ Gun

Grish


----------



## Midge913

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> ooooooh shiny.
> 
> Very nice Midge the dwarves are coming along nicely. The regiment looks really good together and that Champion is fantastic. Looking forward to the Organ Gun
> 
> Grish


Thanks Grish! Really appreciate it mate!

Well insomnia set in tonight (shocking) so I decided to to do some work on R&R nothing much in all honesty, but I got some more layering done on the gold armor and got it washed with Gryphonne Sepia. I have some interesting things planned for this guy, I just hope they turn out.... more on that later for now, pic.


----------



## apidude

Looking farntarstic, son! Sweet, between your Dwarves getting really into shape and my Dark Elves nearly up to 80 painted models we are getting close to being able to field a cool looking table! 

On to the Organ Gun. That will be a cool add to your machine mix.

Methinks I will take a break from troops and do my Repeater Xbow units for June. 

Keep it up!.


----------



## Hammer49

Excellent work Particularly like the standard bearer and the unit champion.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

All looking very shiney.


----------



## alasdair

Loving the command on this unit.

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## troybuckle

Another month’s unit down! These are looking great, especially the command regiment. These new models, and your army in general, have a real nice diversity of colors in them - which really makes them pop when all lined up together as units. I'm looking forward to more work next month. Also, the bear is looking sweet – that thing is going to be cool to see when its finished.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good Ben. Your painting skill is coming along quickly! I know you where petering out at the end on that unit (did seem to take forever) but the finished product is killer and that bear is looking stellar so far.


----------



## Saulot

I love your painting! It's so clean!


----------



## Midge913

Well with June upon us I find myself migrating back to my Stunties. Firstly I want to address some of your comments. 



apidude said:


> Looking farntarstic, son! Sweet, between your Dwarves getting really into shape and my Dark Elves nearly up to 80 painted models we are getting close to being able to field a cool looking table!
> 
> On to the Organ Gun. That will be a cool add to your machine mix.
> 
> Methinks I will take a break from troops and do my Repeater Xbow units for June.
> 
> Keep it up!.


Thanks! I would recommend against the Repeaters...... I don't like to go against them



Hammer49 said:


> Excellent work Particularly like the standard bearer and the unit champion.


Thank you very much Hammer. I am most fond of those two guys as well. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> All looking very shiney.


Thanks Dave! Thanks for following all of my logs. I appreciate your imput. 



alasdair said:


> Loving the command on this unit.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work!


Thanks! The command took me a long time. However due to the amount of positive comments about them the time was well spent.



troybuckle said:


> Another month’s unit down! These are looking great, especially the command regiment. These new models, and your army in general, have a real nice diversity of colors in them - which really makes them pop when all lined up together as units. I'm looking forward to more work next month. Also, the bear is looking sweet – that thing is going to be cool to see when its finished.


Thank you so much for your comments Troy! I am glad that you like them. It is hard to get a diverse color palette in models that are so small and clumped together, so I am glad that it reads. 



djinn24 said:


> Looking good Ben. Your painting skill is coming along quickly! I know you where petering out at the end on that unit (did seem to take forever) but the finished product is killer and that bear is looking stellar so far.


Much appreciated buddy. I really did hit a wall so to speak in painting this unit. I am glad you like them. As to the bear well I will talk to that below. 



Saulot said:


> I love your painting! It's so clean!


Thanks mate! I appreciate the comments!

Well with the next month of the challenge beginning, I found that I really wanted to tackle the bear for an entry. Well Humakt has been kind enough to allow me to use him as my entry for June, since he still has a fair bit of work I hope that isn't received poorly. But anyway I managed to get some work done on R&R tonight. I really had a hard time coming up with a way to differentiate the golds of the bears armor and of the Dwarf Lords armor and I think that I have managed that. Anyway progress pics.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

SWEET! Great job so far Midge def looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Djinn24

1. The right rear paw of the bear need some filing. The claws are not defined and their is a slight mold line on the paw going into the fur.
2. I am guessing the glyphs are not done?
3. The metallics are looking good, but they are too consistent. The bottom plates would be darker versus the top plates that would lighter in color, even more so then normal since metals are reflective. This is not really shown on the bear's plates. Almost looks like you overwashed him, the gold looks nothing like gold tbh on the upper plates, too dark. It is also causing the plates to blend in the fur :/
4. The chainmail looks a bit dark. Dwarfs would be using mithril ("historically"), which is bright with a blue tint.


----------



## Midge913

@ DoE- Thanks mate! I am glad you like it. I am not sure I do.... I am having some serious issues with the overall look of the metallics which I will address further down. 



djinn24 said:


> 1. The right rear paw of the bear need some filing. The claws are not defined and their is a slight mold line on the paw going into the fur.


There is actually a slight miscast on that leg. I thought that I had managed to get it cleaned up but I will definitely revist it with the files tonight.



djinn24 said:


> 2. I am guessing the glyphs are not done?


I am not really sure that I like where I am going with the runes. No they are not done, and I can't quite figure out where to go from here with them. My attempt at some OSL from them ended poorly on the gold armor. 



djinn24 said:


> 3. The metallics are looking good, but they are too consistent. The bottom plates would be darker versus the top plates that would lighter in color, even more so then normal since metals are reflective. This is not really shown on the bear's plates. Almost looks like you overwashed him, the gold looks nothing like gold tbh on the upper plates, too dark. It is also causing the plates to blend in the fur :/


I am starting to think that I am going to go back to basecoat on the bears armor as I am just not happy with it. I have tried and tried to get the gold color that I imagined for it, but for the life of me I can't seem to get it to turn out on the model. I think that tonight I am going to work mostly on the rider as I like where he is headed and the tone quality of the gold on his armor is exactly what I wanted. But I think I am going to paint one of the plates of the bears armor in silver, and then do the raised details in gold just to see what it looks like. I think that may look better in the end. It will definitely make the bears armor pop out from the fur, and the gold detailing will tie into the riders armor. 



djinn24 said:


> 4. The chainmail looks a bit dark. Dwarfs would be using mithril ("historically"), which is bright with a blue tint.


Chainmail is still just base coat with a single wash so there is still quite a bit to do on that.

Thanks for the comments buddy. There is just something about it that I am not digging at the moment, and usually when that happens for me I need to go back to the drawing board completely. 

Hopefully I will make some progress this evening.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Thanks Dave! Thanks for following all of my logs. I appreciate your imput.


You have more than one log? I just thought I was really bad at remebering the name of your log. 





Midge913 said:


> ...Humakt has been kind enough to allow me to use him as my entry for June, since he still has a fair bit of work I hope that isn't received poorly.


Bah... slacking... it's not like you have *six* armies on the go simultaneously.



Midge913 said:


>


I really like the tone graduations on the muzzle.

As the fur is yellow/white I am not sure if mithril would stand out enough for the armour; sadly my initial thought of lacquered armour does not feel dwarven enough as I type this.


----------



## Djinn24

Ben, look into alcohol based silver and gold . Made by Vallejo.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You have more than one log? I just thought I was really bad at remebering the name of your log.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I laughed out loud at that!




Dave T Hobbit said:


> Bah... slacking... it's not like you have *six* armies on the go simultaneously.


Well in all honesty it is only 4, but I have two more armies sitting around not getting worked on......



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I really like the tone graduations on the muzzle.


Thank you! I have done bit more work on that, as you will see below



Dave T Hobbit said:


> As the fur is yellow/white I am not sure if mithril would stand out enough for the armour; sadly my initial thought of lacquered armour does not feel dwarven enough as I type this.


Well with the work I did tonight I am much happier with the gold armor on the bear and I have put aside the idea of changing to the silver scheme. So no worries there. For know I think that I am done with the bear part of the model and tomorrow I will be going back and doing touch ups on the bear and really getting some work done on the rider. So..... To pics:


































and just because I think it it hysterical..... 









BEAR BALLS!!!!!!!

anyway comments and critiques are always welcomed and much appreciated.


----------



## Djinn24

You heard mine already. Overall much better looking. All I have to say if you paint one damn nice set of balls.... lots of hands on experience huh? I always wondered why they moved you from the jail to the court house. Now I know!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Still looking good.

When you say the bear is finished are you counting the saddle rug as the bear or the rider? It looks a little flat at the moment.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> You heard mine already. Overall much better looking. All I have to say if you paint one damn nice set of balls.... lots of hands on experience huh? I always wondered why they moved you from the jail to the court house. Now I know!


Hahaha!:laugh:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Still looking good.
> 
> When you say the bear is finished are you counting the saddle rug as the bear or the rider? It looks a little flat at the moment.


Thanks Dave! I am considering that part of the Rider. At the moment the saddle rug is still at basecoat.


----------



## Stuntiesrule

Being a fellow dwarf player I just have to say your minis look amazing. The job you did on the beards are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Medic Marine

I am glad you left the armour gold, seems to give a dwarfier feel imho. The muzzle tunred out super. 
As it has been said the balls look excellent too. The fur is magnificent as well. Love thw darker tones on the ffet and great highlight work.


----------



## Midge913

Stuntiesrule said:


> Being a fellow dwarf player I just have to say your minis look amazing. The job you did on the beards are absolutely amazing.


Thanks a bunch man! Glad to hear an opinion from another stunties player!



Medic Marine said:


> I am glad you left the armour gold, seems to give a dwarfier feel imho. The muzzle tunred out super.
> As it has been said the balls look excellent too. The fur is magnificent as well. Love thw darker tones on the ffet and great highlight work.


Thanks for the complements man. I am pretty pleased with the muzzle and fur as well. 

So it has been awhile since I have updated things here. I have been busy with my Angels of Mourning, then a thumb injury in the line of duty (cleaning mold lines that is), family stuff, cook outs, RPGing, etc, etc, etc, has kept me really occupied. But tonight I sat back down behind the painting table and got a bunch of work done on R&R. I have the entirety of the main body done and now it is just onto the weapon arms and the base. I am supremely happy with the way these guys are turning out. I will say that the purple cloak looks much better in real life. I just couldn't get a good shot where the light wasn't bleaching out the colors. Anyway pics ahead.....


















I took a chance with the riders armor and made a very light wash out of sunburst yellow and added it as the final step. I am really happy with how much that made the armor pop from the bears darker bronze color armor. I am hoping to sit down soon and get the weapon arms and the base done so hopefully it won't be too much longer before this guy is done and dusted. 

As always C&C are welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## Djinn24

Yeah that yellow wash really does make it pop. The piece is looking great, I can't believe you are almost done with it!

Must finish scorpions and titans.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The saddle and gear look great; the folds of cloth are very realistic.

It might be the photograph; however, the armour looks too yellow to me.


----------



## troybuckle

Wow midge I think you have outdone yourself, feel free to package that bad boy up and send to me:biggrin:. Seriously though, this guy it turning out to be a real center piece.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Daaamn, a Stunty on a Bear? Did he visit Kislev once?  Looking mighty good, keep it up!


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Yeah that yellow wash really does make it pop. The piece is looking great, I can't believe you are almost done with it!


Thanks buddy! It is no longer almost finished as you will see below:biggrin:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> The saddle and gear look great; the folds of cloth are very realistic.
> 
> It might be the photograph; however, the armour looks too yellow to me.


Thank you very much Dave! I spent quite a bit of time on the cloth parts of the model so compliments there are very well received. As to the yellow on the armor. I just installed some new lighting fixtures in my living room, where I typically paint, and I have yet to get the hang of taking photos under them. The bright gold armor looks great in real life if I might be so bold.



troybuckle said:


> Wow midge I think you have outdone yourself, feel free to package that bad boy up and send to me:biggrin:. Seriously though, this guy it turning out to be a real center piece.


He has turned out to be a great centerpiece. Thanks for the compliments! If you want one I have recently branched out to taking commissions so hit me up if you are in the market:biggrin:



Masked Jackal said:


> Daaamn, a Stunty on a Bear? Did he visit Kislev once?  Looking mighty good, keep it up!


Thank you very much man. He is pretty imposing isn't he! 

Well folks the bear is done! Not much really to add except that he has been a lot of fun to paint barring the troubles I had with the gold bear armor. Without further ado, King Rockfist and Rizzak!


























I am most pleased to have him done, now it is onto planning next months unit!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I just installed some new lighting fixtures in my living room, where I typically paint, and I have yet to get the hang of taking photos under them. The bright gold armor looks great in real life if I might be so bold.


Given how bright the grass looks, it is either your photography or my monitor.

Accounting for that, it is a bang-up job.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

One word for you Midge...."EPIC"


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Very very nice Midge. Been watching from the shadows. The bear is awesome.

+ rep......when i can

Grish


----------



## CLT40k

The bear looks awesome + Rep


----------



## Djinn24

Very nice to see it done  Good job.


----------



## apidude

Absolutely a showpiece work. Great work. Gave you rep earlier without comment.


----------



## Midge913

My God! 300 replies and 9,200 views!!!! Thanks for all the support and responses! I really appreciate it guys!

Back to business. So my main concept for my Dwarven army was to have a few blocks of close combat troops supporting a large gun line of Thunderers, Quarrelers, and war machines. As yet I haven’t started on any of my Thunderer regiments and with these guys I hope to remedy that problem. I really like the detail in these models and feel a special connection with this particular regiment as while cleaning and assembling them I sliced my thumb open bad enough to warrant a trip to the hospital. A little blood, but no stitches later thankfully, I was back at it and got them assembled. The next day my package from Wayland arrived and in it was my Thunderer Lord who will fill the role of the Champion for the unit.










and a close up of the Thunderer Lord complete with stogie:










I am pretty sure that I am going to try and knock these guys out in July as they would finish out the Core Choices that I would need for my 2000 point army. But that Organ Gun is staring me in the face and that kit looks like a lot of fun too. We will see when July rolls around.


----------



## Djinn24

I wish people would comment on mine >_<.

Some of the pic links are broken bud. Nice model though.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Midge913 said:


> I really like the detail in these models and feel a special connection with this particular regiment as while cleaning and assembling them I sliced my thumb open bad enough to warrant a trip to the hospital. A little blood, but no stitches later thankfully, I was back at it and got them assembled.


Damn dude, I know the feeling. When I was cleaning my Krieg I did the same shit and was like, "Ummm ya thats nice!" Little super glue and some tape and I was good to go, however, it hurt lke hell when I kept trying to handle the minis with that thumb.



djinn24 said:


> I wish people would comment on mine >_<.


I sent you some love Larry. :grin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

looking good midge, get some white printing paper will ya?


----------



## Midge913

I feel like it has been forever since I have turned my attention to the stalwart defenders of Karak Izrin, but the month of July is now upon us and another month of the challenge is demanding to be satisfied. This month I plan on working on an Organ Gun. 










It is a nice piece, with some characterful minis, that is a real beast on the table. It is also a smaller project that will still leave me some time to work on a bunch of the side projects I have going on. I hope to get a good start on this group over the weekend so stay tuned for updates.


----------



## troybuckle

Nice unit this month, that gun will fit it with your theme well. I feel like painting 3 spore mines for this month lol. That Thunder Lord looks like a boss, should be cool when he's done. Looking forward to it


----------



## Meldon

That´s a lot of small pieces to paint. Are you going to asemble the or paint them as they are in the picture..??


----------



## Midge913

troybuckle said:


> Nice unit this month, that gun will fit it with your theme well. I feel like painting 3 spore mines for this month lol. That Thunder Lord looks like a boss, should be cool when he's done. Looking forward to it


Indeed it will, I absolutely love the Dwarven warmachines. I have another one of these guys to do, 2 or 3 more cannons, and a Flame cannon or two that I will eventually add to the list. As to the Thunderer Lord, I will be using him as the unit Champion since, quite frankly, all the GW options on the sprue for the Thunderers are pretty bleh. I have really taken to Avatars of War as Felix Panigua does some absolutely fantastic sculpts. I plan to include all of their Dwarven Heroes and their new Berzerker plastic kit in my army at some point. 



Meldon said:


> That´s a lot of small pieces to paint. Are you going to asemble the or paint them as they are in the picture..??


It actually isnt that bad as far as the pieces go. A lot of that stuff is extra gubbins that come with the kit that i will be putting on the bases. Instead of basing the crew on normal 20mm square bases I am using the cavalry bases to give me a little more real estate to add things to the base. Kosher for game terms? With my group..... yes. If I ever go to a tourney I will deal with that when the time comes. I paint in various states of assemly to answer your question and really as the mood strikes me and the accessability of the area. Most of the Gun itself will be painted separately and then touched up once assembled. The crew will be painted sans arms and then once I am happy with the bodies I will go back, attach the arms, and paint those on the bodies to deal with any blending that may need to go on between the two pieces. 

I am actually pretty stoked to get back to working on my Dwarves as I feel it has been awhile. I will post up progress when I have it.


----------



## Meldon

I have a hard time beliving anyone would object to you putting the gun on a base, but you never know with some people...

Good luck on the painting, will be looking forward to seeing it completed


----------



## arumichic

Paint midge, paint!!!~ :biggrin: Don't know why i'm being such a hypocrite. >.<


----------



## Midge913

Meldon said:


> I have a hard time beliving anyone would object to you putting the gun on a base, but you never know with some people...
> 
> Good luck on the painting, will be looking forward to seeing it completed


Thanks for the encouragement Meldon! 


arumichic said:


> Paint midge, paint!!!~ :biggrin: Don't know why i'm being such a hypocrite. >.<


Yeah, yeah, I did some painting and model cleaning this evening. 

I feel like it has been forever since I updated my Dwarf log! But after a busy Fourth of July weekend I got back at it and got some decent work done on the Organ Gun for July's Challenge entry. Got the gun itself completed and I plan on starting the crew guys tomorrow night.


































That is not all I worked on tonight though. I got my second Finecast model in last night and I must say that I am pretty impressed with the detail. I have seen this model up close and personal in white metal and the detail in comparison to the Finecast just doesn't come close. There were just a few things that I had to deal with in the clean up stage, but nothing more than I would for a metal kit, and they were far easier to clean up in this medium. This is the model that got me interested in the Dwarfs to begin with. 










Thorek and his Anvil of Doom! I am really looking forward to painting this guy up and he will probably be my August entry. 

Anyway hopefully I will be making some more good progress tomorrow night as I have the house all to myself. The wife and the midgets are out visiting Great Grandma, and due to the joys of bureaucracy I wasn't able to get the time off of work. Anyhow, until then......


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Man I HATE cannons and anything shooty when playing my VC. Did I say I hate cannons?

Shes def a BEAUT!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The bronze has a great deep tone to it.

However, the iron looks too flat to me; is your camera washing out the subtlety?


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The bronze has a great deep tone to it.
> 
> However, the iron looks too flat to me; is your camera washing out the subtlety?


Yeah, this camera is not as spiffy as my other one. I will be going back to do some touch ups and perhaps bumping the highlights a bit more down the road, and I will definitely get pics up with the good camera when the wife gets home sunday. It looks pretty good in RL, and I was on the fence with about a dirtier, grittier look to the metallics, but it could stand with a bit more pop. 

Thanks for the feedback guys! Hopefully some more good progress with be had tonight.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good Ben!


----------



## apidude

*Oh, great.... another bloomin' gun.....*



Midge913 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Meldon!
> Yeah, yeah, I did some painting and model cleaning this evening.


I LIKE it! Very nicely done. I particularly like the barrel ends where you've added discoloration due to the blast of Dwarven Black Powder. Hmmmm....You've got lots of guns now.....I think a 20 man group of Corsairs with hand crossbows is called for .... or Dark Riders with cross bows..... or maybe I can fly in my harpies from behind cover.....

Hmmmmm..... I'll figure something out....


----------



## Midge913

So I got some work done on the crew tonight. I am going to apologize off the bat for the bad quality of the photos, but family reunion vacations are more important than my little plastic space men, or so my wife assures me. You can get a bit of the blending from the pics, and at this point the grey is finished. I will be away from the painting table for a few days, but I will be back at it Monday night. So here are the pics (crappy as they may be):


















































I also added some more highlighting to the Organ Gun itself, but the camera wouldn't pick up the differences. I will get some better shots after the weekend. 

Night all, until next time....


----------



## Firefighter X

Dammit Ben.. I hate it when you do this [ run multiple quality Plogs }. I can only +rep you on one of them... LOL

Great stuff broseph.

FFX


----------



## Midge913

Firefighter X said:


> Dammit Ben.. I hate it when you do this [ run multiple quality Plogs }. I can only +rep you on one of them... LOL
> 
> Great stuff broseph.
> 
> FFX


Thanks dude!!! 

I got myself back into civilization after a nice weekend of camping with my family, and even though I haven't gotten any more work done on these guys, I did get some better photos up as I promised. 










and some photos of the crew:


























I am planning on doing some more work on them this evening, but with the fact that I had a pretty long day, and I am watching Sin City, I am pretty distracted at the moment. 

Comments and critiques are always welcome.


----------



## Midge913

And........ Double post. 

So I sat down tonight and got some work done on the crew. I got the metallics highlighted, the wee boots (my favorite part :suicide done, and the front face pieces connected and basecoated in Chaos Black. Huzzah!


----------



## arumichic

Looking good Midge! Keep it up!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

So I take it you really hate painting the boots ahh? Hehehe! 

Coming together quit nicely bro. Looking forward to seeing you finish them. As for placing it on a base, I would say screw it and put it on there but make it detachable just in case someone turns into an ass, at least thats what I did with my Orcs and Goblins who are probably so jealous right now that my other army is getting all the attention =P


----------



## Mike3D6

The dwarf on the bear is truly amazing! I like this army (or throng ) a lot, keep it up!


----------



## Midge913

arumichic said:


> Looking good Midge! Keep it up!


Thanks!



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> So I take it you really hate painting the boots ahh? Hehehe!
> 
> Coming together quit nicely bro. Looking forward to seeing you finish them. As for placing it on a base, I would say screw it and put it on there but make it detachable just in case someone turns into an ass, at least thats what I did with my Orcs and Goblins who are probably so jealous right now that my other army is getting all the attention =P


Thanks mate! That is pretty much what I am thinking. I like the look of the crew guys on the bases with some of the extra stuff that comes with them. 



Mike3D6 said:


> The dwarf on the bear is truly amazing! I like this army (or throng ) a lot, keep it up!


Thanks Mike! 

Well, it has been forever it seems since I have shown some attention to the Warriors of Karak Izrin. I had some work I needed to do on a couple of units for my tyranid army for a tourney that I never made it to, but none the less I have been working on them for the last week or two. Anyway I got some really good work done on the Organ Gun crew tonight. I still have some clean up work to do on the torsos and of course the arms and base accessories to do but I am thinking that I may be able to get them done before the month deadline. 


































Comments and critiques are more than welcome.


----------



## arumichic

Life happens and it sucks, but you got some models busted out. 
Looking good, though for the second guy that you show, the one with the claw, the claw area seems a little odd to me. The shadows between the claws seem weird since the light actually hits that area. Maybe it's just me and I know I'm being seriously nitpicky.  That and his hair seems off compared to the other two.
Anywho, great work as always!~


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Im loving your beards Midge, super job as always mate. Wish the wife would let me grow mine back out, she complains that it hurts her face when I give her a kiss....LMAO.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Your faces and beards as ever are superb; I want to steal your skill.



Midge913 said:


>


The bald dwarf in particular is amazingly characterful.


----------



## elmir

That was what I was going to say as well. The faces on these dwarves turned out great and you managed to make them look like they actually hold a grudge against the guys on the other end...


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Really, really nice as usual. I wish I had half the skillz you have for mini painting...


What are your plans for the bases besides bitz and grubbins? Are you going to add any other landscape bitz to break up the gravel?

Keep up the inspiring work!


----------



## Hammer49

Fantastic work on the organ gun crew!


----------



## Midge913

arumichic said:


> Life happens and it sucks, but you got some models busted out.
> Looking good, though for the second guy that you show, the one with the claw, the claw area seems a little odd to me. The shadows between the claws seem weird since the light actually hits that area. Maybe it's just me and I know I'm being seriously nitpicky.  That and his hair seems off compared to the other two.
> Anywho, great work as always!~


I know right. Anyway I did some work to fix up the weirdness on the apron and tools. I can sort of see what you mean about the light beard but I think that it has something to do with the photo, not the actual paint job. I like how it looks in real life




Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Im loving your beards Midge, super job as always mate. Wish the wife would let me grow mine back out, she complains that it hurts her face when I give her a kiss....LMAO.


Thanks DoE! My wife says the same thing when I get a couple days growth going. Thanks for the compliments!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Your faces and beards as ever are superb; I want to steal your skill.
> 
> The bald dwarf in particular is amazingly characterful.


Thank you so much Dave!



elmir said:


> That was what I was going to say as well. The faces on these dwarves turned out great and you managed to make them look like they actually hold a grudge against the guys on the other end...


Thanks elmir! That is what I was going for.



KjellThorngaard said:


> Really, really nice as usual. I wish I had half the skillz you have for mini painting...
> 
> What are your plans for the bases besides bitz and grubbins? Are you going to add any other landscape bitz to break up the gravel?
> 
> Keep up the inspiring work!


Thanks for the compliments man! As you can see from the photos below I made the bases to look like the rest of the army.



Hammer49 said:


> Fantastic work on the organ gun crew!


Thanks Hammer!

Well by some miracle of timing I was actually able to get my July entry done! Not much else to say about them so I will go straight to the pictures:


















































And the whole crew with the Organ Gun:









Comments and Critiques most welcome.


----------



## arumichic

Looking good as always. 
The second guy looks like he has a case of ostrich eggs as I've already told you.
Really like the lenses on the telescope.
Keep it up man.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

This is fantastic work. Makes me want to get started on my project sooner. Dam you shipping from Amazon!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

SUPER JOB on the gun and crew Midge!

The front of the barrels on the organ gun look a little clean, but thats just me.

Have some +Rep brotha for a great job!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Meldon

I could just copy DoEs comment becouse he said all I wanted to say 

But I can always throw in another: great job on that cannon!


----------



## apidude

It has already been said...... 



....but I'll say it again....Great job! Looks fantastic.


----------



## InkedDnA

Great work midge. Everytime I look at your work it inspires me to paint. I strive to reach the skill level you have. The lenses on the scope are sweet! New follower to this thread


----------



## Hammer49

Look very impressive! Look forward to seeing what you do next!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Great job Midge! Lovin' these Dwarves.


----------



## Midge913

I just want to thank you all for the wonderful words of encouragement and praise, I really appreciate it! I am glad that you all like the Organ Gun and crew, I am most pleased with them as well if I may say so. 

For August I am coping out again with another small unit, but an important one. I will be working on my BSB Thane.










Hopefully I will be starting work on this guy here in a week or two as I am pretty swamped with commission work (huzzah!) at the moment. 

More when I have it.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Fantastic work Midge, you are a painting machine! Awesome job on making them come alive!:grin:


----------



## Midge913

Well y'all I feel like it has been a million years since I updated this plog, or any of my plogs for that matter, but due to commission work and RL I have been super busy. However, tonight I was able to take a night to myself and get some work done on the Battle Standard Bearer that is my August entry for the Painting Challenge. The standard bearer himself is done other than some minor touch ups at the end and tomorrow night should see the standard finished. So pics:


















Comments and Critiques are most welcome.


----------



## elmir

For a moment there, I thought the little bastard was flipping me off! 

Looks good, what colours are you planning to use for the banner itself?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Damn Midge you sure can paint some Stunties! Looking forward to seeing him finished!


----------



## Alexious

I wish the Grand Army of Sylvania and your Stronghold were physically closer... I would enjoy playing a great painted up game against you mate.

Stunties vs Evil Empire.  Well done on the technical execution of the beard on your SB. Nice work.


----------



## Midge913

elmir said:


> For a moment there, I thought the little bastard was flipping me off!
> 
> Looks good, what colours are you planning to use for the banner itself?


Hahaha!!! That is an easy assumption to make as GW has a penchant for sculpting models that are flipping the bird. Thanks for the compliments mate. As the the banner it is going to be a light grey background with a combination of metallic and NMM golds similar to the banner for my Longbeards regiment waaaaaaayy back in the thread. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Damn Midge you sure can paint some Stunties! Looking forward to seeing him finished!


Thanks buddy! 



Alexious said:


> I wish the Grand Army of Sylvania and your Stronghold were physically closer... I would enjoy playing a great painted up game against you mate.
> 
> Stunties vs Evil Empire.  Well done on the technical execution of the beard on your SB. Nice work.


Indeed that would be a good time:biggrin: Thanks for the compliments man. 

I should be able to knock out the banner this evening as it is really the only thing left on the model to do. I need to get him done post haste as I received some new commission models in the post yesterday that need to take priority. 

As always thanks to the those who stop by and leave encouraging comments and sound advice, I appreciate it more than you know. 

Updates when I have them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Overall another high quality piece.

The back of the cloak looks a little flat; might be the photograph though.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Overall another high quality piece.
> 
> The back of the cloak looks a little flat; might be the photograph though.


yeah, the back of the cloak is actually textured like fur and I had a hard time getting a good shot of it. It looks fairly nice in RL, but I may go back with one more drybrushed highlight. Thanks for the compliments Dave!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

Great work as usual


----------



## Midge913

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Great work as usual


Thanks man!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

_The sounds of battle rang loud and clear as Malachi Ironfist, Thane of Clan Firehammer, Prince of Karak Izrin left his arming chamber. Echos underneath the mountains could distort distance for those not familiar with the trenches and tunnels. The fighting had not reached the Hold proper, but the outer tunnels swarmed with the foul beasts. Ratmen, scourge of the underworld, sworn enemy of the Dwarves of Karak Izrin dared once again to try and take what was not theirs and once again the stalwart warriors of the Karak would repel them. 

As he walked reinforcements joined him. The ring of steel clad boots growing ever louder as more and more warriors flocked to his side. Bursting through the tunnel entrance into the cavern where the fighting was fiercest Malachi stopped, directing his warriors into an unbreakable shield wall, and the sound of steel rasping on steel as weapons were drawn drew the attention of the nearest Skaven units. With a unified squeal of rage and anger the ratmen turned and rushed the wall of dwarven warriors without regard for their own well-being. 

"Let them come," Malachi roared, an almost lazy expression on his face. For close to 400 years he had seen enemies of his hold come and go while the Sons of Grungi remained, these vermin would be no different. Banging the staff that he carried on the ground, he let the banner attached to it unfurl. The heraldry of Karak Izrin, the halls of his forefathers, opened. Runes of power glowing in the darkened halls. "Let them come and meet the blades of Karak Izrin."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_I couldn't help but think about the background and personality of a Dwarven Standard Bearer as I finished this model. The most stubborn of the stubborn, stalwart to the point of insanity. Bored in the face of death and destruction. Needless to say I love the Dwarfs. 

I am really pleased with how my BSB turned out and he looks great standing in my display cabinet with the rest of my Dwarfs. Without further ado, the pics:


















and a better shot of the banner:










As always comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The fur looks better in those pictures.

Grey is an excellent neutral colour to keep focus on the metallics.


----------



## apidude

Awesome work, as always. What more can be said.... Great looking piece. Can't wait to see it in RL and on the table.


----------



## xenobiotic

Lovely palette on that miniature. The warm tone of the gold metal is nicely done and complemeted very well by the red lining of the cloak and the fur. I see you've learned usefull tricks from your previous miniatures because the fur on this one stands out very nicely (sadly a part you'll be looking at more often than your opponent). The beard is nice, as always, and it's truly become one of your signature features.

I don't care that much for the actual pose of the miniature. The hand with the "flicking" finger just looks odd and unnatural to me (the lower part of the arm should have been angled slightly more upwards in my opinion, giving a slight bend at the elbow). But that's not you're doing so water under the bridge and what not.

The one thing that does stand out about the paintjob is the grey cloth on the banner. To me it looks very unnatural and blotchy - almost as if you've tried to much to blend it in and make it look shaded. It's also the one part of the miniature that the paint looks very thick. The contrast to the gold parts are to stark in my opinion. As it is now it steals focus from the superbly done gold details, which is shouldn't - it should accentuate them.


----------



## Midge913

xenobiotic said:


> Lovely palette on that miniature. The warm tone of the gold metal is nicely done and complemeted very well by the red lining of the cloak and the fur. I see you've learned usefull tricks from your previous miniatures because the fur on this one stands out very nicely (sadly a part you'll be looking at more often than your opponent). The beard is nice, as always, and it's truly become one of your signature features.
> 
> I don't care that much for the actual pose of the miniature. The hand with the "flicking" finger just looks odd and unnatural to me (the lower part of the arm should have been angled slightly more upwards in my opinion, giving a slight bend at the elbow). But that's not you're doing so water under the bridge and what not.
> 
> The one thing that does stand out about the paintjob is the grey cloth on the banner. To me it looks very unnatural and blotchy - almost as if you've tried to much to blend it in and make it look shaded. It's also the one part of the miniature that the paint looks very thick. The contrast to the gold parts are to stark in my opinion. As it is now it steals focus from the superbly done gold details, which is shouldn't - it should accentuate them.


Thanks for stopping by and thank you for the comments bud! I agree on the grey in the banner. Sadly the photos make the issues you pointed out a bit worse than they are in real life, but the long and short of the matter is I had a bugger of a time with the back ground, and honestly just got frustrated enough to call it good. I may go back and attempt a light wash onto the greys just to try and blend them together a bit. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I may go back and attempt a light wash onto the greys just to try and blend them together a bit.


Be careful you do not go too far; if it becomes too uniform it will look odd.


----------



## Midge913

Well it has been some time since I thought about my Stunties what with commission work, sick kids, new schedules and the like but I am back and ready to go for September. I plan on trying to get two engineers done for the army and that will leave me one unit of Thunderers away from a full 2000 point painted army something I have never achieved since I started in the hobby. So here they are:


















Got a commission piece to finish up but I hope to get working on these guys by the end of next week.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

The BSB is nice Midge, not much to say that hasn't being suggested by Dave and Xeno. Look forward to seeing the engineers.


----------



## Chaosftw

Everything looks great! just went through all 36 pages lol. I had subscribed to this thread way back and kind of stopped coming to the site so I was a little behind. Really great models I like some of the tones and textures used! 

I bet your pretty pumped about having 2,000 points fully painted. I know the first time I had a completely finished army it felt unreal, so I can imagine you must be starting to feel something similar. I don't know why I guess its just a sense of accomplishment when you set up and your opponent sees you field a completely painted army. 

Anyway great looking Dwarfs! once you complete that last squad of thunderers I think a group shot is in order!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Looking forward to seeing those engineers dude, if their anything like your other stunties than Im sure they will by speticullar!


----------



## Midge913

Hey all! Spent the evening painting this guy up and I did something I don't think I have ever done before..... Finished a miniature in one painting session!!!!! Anyway let me know what you all think. 


















I am not sure what is going on with the area on the backpack were there looks like there is paint spill between the blunderbuss and the backpack, but after staring at the back of the model for like 30 minutes I have determined it is a trick of the light and it isn't really there :suicide:

Comments and Critiques most welcome.


----------



## NíckUK

Very nice! I'd love to be able to paint a single miniature in one session! The gold is particularly nice, what did you do for it?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Well you def have some of the sexiest stunties around bro, great job!

I still think you should use a different basing material.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

There are brush marks on the front of the base.:wink:

More seriously, given how much of the sculpt is metal, the scheme is excellent.

I think the only way to get rid of the trompe d'oeil spill is to take the shine off the blunderbuss.


----------



## Meldon

He looks great, Can´t really give any good critique on him. 

How long did it take to paint..??


----------



## Midge913

Meldon said:


> He looks great, Can´t really give any good critique on him.
> 
> How long did it take to paint..??


6 hours. My fastest work yet.


----------



## Midge913

NíckUK said:


> Very nice! I'd love to be able to paint a single miniature in one session! The gold is particularly nice, what did you do for it?


I start with an undercoat of Scortched Brown, then add Vallejo Brassy Brass. Ontop of that I do a wash of Chestnut ink. From there I use a couple of layers of Shining Gold as a highlight and then wash the gold areas with Gryphonne Sepia.


----------



## Midge913

Well after a long week (ok so it has been 2) or so of the painting blahs I got back behind the brush tonight and got some work don on my second engineer that I need to finish up in furtherance of my full 2000 point painted goal. He is still rough around the edges and needs quite a bit of work but I am pretty happy with how he is turning out and he looks great next to his cannon and crew. Aaaaannnd pics:


















Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Meldon

Not really much to comment on since I guess he´s far from finished, but if he´s ending up like the other ones he´s gonna look awesome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Don't know why I haven't seen this thread till now. I love the BSB, and that first engineer is cool. On the BSB what did you wash the metallics with to give them that reddish tint? I'm thinking ogryn flesh. If so I might give that a go myself.


----------



## Midge913

Khorne's Fist said:


> Don't know why I haven't seen this thread till now. I love the BSB, and that first engineer is cool. On the BSB what did you wash the metallics with to give them that reddish tint? I'm thinking ogryn flesh. If so I might give that a go myself.


Chestnut ink mate. I love it for gold tones. Coat D' Arms still makes it even thought you can't get it from GW anymore. Thanks for the kind comments and the rep.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I hate to break it to you mate, but he looks like a dwarf.

More sensibly, chestnut ink is amazing for creating rich tones.


----------



## Chaosftw

I like him! He is simple but knows his "shit don't stink".  

What is under his right arm... It looks like a totem or something :S
Chaosftw


----------



## Midge913

Chaosftw said:


> I like him! He is simple but knows his "shit don't stink".
> 
> What is under his right arm... It looks like a totem or something :S
> Chaosftw


Its a cannon shell. There is some sort of weird gear tool thing attached to the shell, so it looks like he has just loaded it with explosives or something.


----------



## troybuckle

The engineering is coming along well man. I like the pistol toting dwarfs a few pages back as well. For some reason, I picture them drunk and firing shots into the air lol.


----------



## Midge913

troybuckle said:


> The engineering is coming along well man. I like the pistol toting dwarfs a few pages back as well. For some reason, I picture them drunk and firing shots into the air lol.


Thanks man! I look at the dual pistol guy and all I can think of is Yosemite Sam.

Anyhow I finished the second engineer that I was working on this month. Not really a lot to say about him, other than the backpack full of stuff took a lot longer to paint than I thought it would :crazy:

So here they are together:

















And here is Engineer Bruenor Ironshot:


















Comments and critiques are most welcome! 

Up next month for me is probably going to be my Runelord, and then I only have 16 more models to knock out before I have the 2000 point fully painted army that I was shooting for over the course of the challenge.


----------



## mixer86

Seeing as you have been kind enough to track my plog, i felt i'd do the same to you. 

Looked up your plog and frankly, wow!

I love the schemes you have chosen, particularly you ironbreakers, and you most recent engineer, the guy with the shell in his left hand is my fav of all your models so far.

Great work friend all round!


----------



## Midge913

Thanks man! I really appreciate the feedback and glad you enjoyed rolling through the plog.


----------



## Grins1878

Impressive stuff man, nto sure how you get the metallics to look as good as you do, but the stunties look quality 

Keep going man


----------



## Midge913

Grins1878 said:


> Impressive stuff man, nto sure how you get the metallics to look as good as you do, but the stunties look quality
> 
> Keep going man


Thanks man! I am not sure why but I just love the look of true metallics. I am still practicing and I only hope to get more proficient. Glad you like though! 

I am hoping to get started on my project for next month ASAP (hopefully tonight) and I may jump into the thunderer unit instead of the Runelord. We will see which one I feel like pulling out of the box when I get the chance to sit down in front of the painting table later on.


----------



## Midge913

So I know that I said that I was considering starting on my thunderer unit, but I am happy to say that I have a commission piece that I am starting soon so I am going to keep it simple and knock out the Runelord this month. Here he is raw:


















I am hoping to get a start on him tonight, but that depend on the schedule on the homefront. More when I have it.


----------



## Meldon

I have started up a special project of mine that will hopefully make an apperance here on heresy soon, but I have a small problem, the beards is not coming out quite as well as I would want them to and seeing as you have some experience with painting beards I though that maybe you have some beardy tip to me?


----------



## Midge913

Meldon said:


> I have started up a special project of mine that will hopefully make an apperance here on heresy soon, but I have a small problem, the beards is not coming out quite as well as I would want them to and seeing as you have some experience with painting beards I though that maybe you have some beardy tip to me?


Would love to lend a helping hand! I don't know if you have skype or messenger, but I would be more than happy to sit around, chat, share pics and techniques. If not we can always chat via PM. 

As an overall tip for beards highlighting them is no different from anyother thing. I work with a base coat that gets washed and then usually two different highlight colors, one mild, and the other fairly extreme that is used sparingly. Other than that it is all about taking the time to carefully hit each strand of molded hair with one or both of the highlight colors based on the contour of the beard itself. The really are the part of the model that is the most fun to paint, but in my opinion to get them just right requires a fairly decent time commitment to just the beard and hair. Good luck on your own project! I hope to see it pop up soon.


----------



## Djinn24

Wow what happened with your latest model, it looks like crap. You not feeling well?

Of course this is just a jest because they are looking AWESOME.


----------



## Midge913

I was going for a ghostly white. I think I pulled it off well:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24

You make me want to build a fantasy army to I can play your dad and yourself.


----------



## mixer86

I thought you were either going for an ethereal dwarf or were getting lazy and running out of ideas for the White Dwarf:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24

I thought he was painting a ginger dwarf....


----------



## apidude

djinn24 said:


> You make me want to build a fantasy army to I can play your dad and yourself.


Go for it DJinn! I am working on Dark Elves and Lizardmen with maybe someday Wood Elves or High Elves. Midge913 has dwarves and demons and wants to do Skaven.


----------



## elmir

djinn24 said:


> You make me want to build a fantasy army to I can play your dad and yourself.


Yeah man, you should definatly give it a shot. Some of the stuff in fantasy has been the most fun I've had painting in years tbh. It's so refreshing to not have to do power armor for a change. :wink:

I'm not even kidding. I started my skaven army to try and learn OSL basics, but overall, I'm just loving painting fantasy in general. There is nothing quite like the look of a tightly ranked regiment if you ask me.


----------



## Midge913

I managed to sit down and get some work done on the Runelord this evening. He is still really rough but some good base work none the less. I am a big fan of this sculpt with all the golden shields and icons adding a lot of color and texture. Here he is:


















Lots of work still to do but comments or suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Looking good buddy, its always nice to see your progression shots with the minis and then the finished product.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

elmir said:


> Some of the stuff in fantasy has been the most fun I've had painting in years tbh. It's so refreshing to not have to do power armor for a change.


I agree. Even with the commonness of armour in Warriors of Chaos I have used more variation of technique in the last year or so than I did in decades of painting 40K.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good Midge!


----------



## Midge913

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Looking good buddy, its always nice to see your progression shots with the minis and then the finished product.


Thanks man! I love to add in progress shots for no other reason than it helps me keep track of how I got to a particular result. I also like to think that it helps others with their own painting improvement as I know I learned a ton by reading other IP logs with lots of step by step photos. I feel I should pay it forward so to speak. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I agree. Even with the commonness of armour in Warriors of Chaos I have used more variation of technique in the last year or so than I did in decades of painting 40K.


I agree completely Dave. Fantasy armies tend to push you to vary techniques and push the envelope to add some variety to units that are essentially the same color. I have found these dwarfs wonderfully challenging and a true joy to paint. 



djinn24 said:


> Looking good Midge!


Thanks dude!

____________________________________________________________________________________________

_The chittering of the verminous horde, the war cry of the Dwarven warriors, and the clanging of steel on steel echoed through the underpassage ways and twisting tunnels of Karak Izrin. The sound washed over Runelord Balin Fireheart, apprentices in tow, as he hurried toward the battle that had erupted into the heart of his homeland. Word had reached the battle leaders that the enemy had amongst them a Grey Seer and as he marched forward Balin felt the unnatural air of foul magics against his skin, the stench of it cloying at his nostrils that flared with fury and indignation. 

Breaching into the cavern he saw the ranks of stoic Dwarven warriors be blasted apart by foul magics. Staring across the massive cavern Balin found his foe, its form wreathed in the luminous vapors of the horrid warpstone at its feet, the Seers cackling voice could be heard calling forth another blast. With a bellow to Thungni, ancestor God of Runesmiths, Balin called out and activated the Rune of Spelleating contained in the amulet that rest upon his chest. Surprise and rage quickly replaced the smug look on the ratkins face as the energies it was attempting to call forth dissipated before its very eyes. 

He heard the scaping and grunting of his apprentices as the unloaded his anvil from a cart and placed it into position. Taking up his hammer, feeling the power of the runes inscribed upon the anvil's surface, Balin brought his hammer down in three quick successive strikes, and smiled in satisfaction as each and every Skaven beast cried out in pain and anguish. _

So I finished my Runelord this evening and I am pretty pleased with the end result. Not much to say about him other than his beard was fun to paint. Comments and critiques are most welcome. 


















Until next month....


----------



## Djinn24

To much grey.... The silver, his gloves and hair all blend together...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

hmmm, I might have to disagree Larry, I mean ya he is a little compact mobile tank but it's not like you get lost in the colors. Each colors is easly distinguished form the next. Im sure that in person it's even better than what we can see.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I think the use of a very monotonous palette has really captured how tedious the dwarf character is. :grin:

If you wanted to enliven the model possibly the gloves would work well in the same deep red as his tunic.


----------



## louisshli

I have to agree w/ Dave and DoE. Sometimes a limited palette is key to miniature painting (actually that applies most of the time, unless you're doing Tzeentch or something) and I think what Midge has done w/ the Rune-Priest is great work. The detail on the beard is very clean and it looks like you have got pretty pro at it too (I still remember the first few stunties you painted awhile back. Those were good, but I can see huge improvement).

Keep it up, got any army shots?


----------



## Midge913

louisshli said:


> I have to agree w/ Dave and DoE. Sometimes a limited palette is key to miniature painting (actually that applies most of the time, unless you're doing Tzeentch or something) and I think what Midge has done w/ the Rune-Priest is great work. The detail on the beard is very clean and it looks like you have got pretty pro at it too (I still remember the first few stunties you painted awhile back. Those were good, but I can see huge improvement).
> 
> Keep it up, got any army shots?


Thanks for the comments man I really appreciate it. As far as an Army shot I am holding out for the completion of the challenge. I want to have a shot of my completely painted 2000 point army!


----------



## Djinn24

yeoch trumped 4 times lol. Midge has already smacked me with the it looks better in person card .


----------



## Midge913

Hey all!!!! It has been quite some time since the forges of Karak Izrin have been heard, but I am back with a small post to say that the Dwarfs are not dead, I have just had a bunch of things going on both in the painting, writing, and real life department. But I am going to attempt to get the ball rolling again. 

For November, I know that I am getting a late start on the month, but I am going to try and get 8 Thunderers, half of a unit, done this month. I am hoping that I am going to be able to squeeze them in in between the commission work that I have going on right now.

Here they are unpainted:










Hopefully a few days work will get them sorted out.


----------



## troybuckle

Looking forward to it. You must have a pile of minis on your desk now!!


----------



## Midge913

Well I made some progress on my Thunderers this evening. Not much but I think it is a good start especially since I got a bit of work done a commission piece as well. Let me know what you think.










I think that I have a good shot at getting them done by the end of the month.


----------



## Midge913

We have a non-picture update for the Dwarfs this evening. I have been suffering from a pretty big lack of motivation when it comes to these models, well actually with painting in general at the moment. I have had a wicked killer cold for two weeks now that is just sapping my energy and motivation for all things hobby related. I have been doing little bits here and there as I work on commissions. Anyhow, I got some of the red added to the underskirting on the models as well as some basecoats and washes done on the few cloaks involved in the unit. Hopefully this weekend will see some more progress on them as I am desperately trying for that 12/12 on the Painting challenge.


----------



## apidude

C'mon, Midge! Stay focused. You have exactly 11 days left to the challenge. Do something, no matter how small, every day.

Tell you what. Let's see who gets done first.... you with these thunderers and me with the 2nd unit of Dark Riders before months end. I was going to just box them up and move on to Cold One Knights, but I really want to get them done.

You on?

(BTW we can't just slop on some paint. It has to be to our usual standards. ... you commission quality, me ... very good table top[best i seem to be able to do].)


----------



## troybuckle

You can do it man, i got through thouse gaunts a few months ago so you can get through these guys!


----------



## Midge913

Thanks for the encouragement guys! I do appreciate it and Apidude you are on. I got some more work done on the Thunderers this evening. Got all the wee boots done (my least favorite part of the models), got the cloaks on the two cloaked guys done, and got the other half of the torso undercoated and attached. Good progress if I may say so, I think that I definitely have a shot at finishing them in the next 10 days. So onto pics. 


















I really want to hit the 12 for 12 mark in the challenge and I think that now I am onto the exciting parts of the models, i.e. the beards and weapons, I think that I will at least finish this months and hopefully that motivation will carry over into Decemeber.


----------



## elmir

You can do it man! This is some great work you've done here in spite of the illness. It all looks nice and crisp, so at least the cold isn't affecting the quality of your work and luckily just the quantity


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

You can do it!

We believe in you!

Messages come in threes!


----------



## Siskin

I understand you, beeing sick now too .
I am really slow on painting squads, I do not know why but single models are not really a problem the squads though it is a different story. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

I've just noticed Apidudes plog mention a compo with your dwarves. I wish I'd checked this out earlier Midge - you have some really nice dwarven units in this plog. I particularly like your cannon.

Best of luck in your "compo within a compo". I'll be placing bets on who wins . . .

Now where did I put my monopoly money? . . . :laugh:


----------



## Midge913

elmir said:


> You can do it man! This is some great work you've done here in spite of the illness. It all looks nice and crisp, so at least the cold isn't affecting the quality of your work and luckily just the quantity


Thanks man, I appreciate it! Thanks for the compliments and I am glad that things aren't slipping in my cold medicine induced grogginess. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> You can do it!
> 
> We believe in you!
> 
> Messages come in threes!


Cheers bud!



Siskin said:


> I understand you, beeing sick now too .
> I am really slow on painting squads, I do not know why but single models are not really a problem the squads though it is a different story. Keep up the good work.


I hear ya, I am finally over the cold that had me laid up for awhile, so things are getting back into full swing again. Troops just bog me down, but I am hoping that now that I am feeling better things will go quickly. 



DecrepitDragon said:


> I've just noticed Apidudes plog mention a compo with your dwarves. I wish I'd checked this out earlier Midge - you have some really nice dwarven units in this plog. I particularly like your cannon.
> 
> Best of luck in your "compo within a compo". I'll be placing bets on who wins . . .
> 
> Now where did I put my monopoly money? . . . :laugh:


Haha! Thanks for the compliments man. As the "challenge within challenge" progresses it could go either way. I know both of us have lots to do over the next week, so it will be close. But....... for the record I plan on winning:so_happy:

Well no pics of the Stunties this evening. I spent the night stripping and prepping a commission unit that I will be starting up probably Thursday or Friday, but since I have done so in the past I wanted to report on some progress my boy has made with his Gobbos. My boy is 5 and he loves models, gaming, and comic books, much to my delight, and today he asked to sit down with me to work on some of his stuff as I scraped old paint off of metal models. He painted up 4 or 5 Goblins and an old AoBR Ork Nob I had laying around that I didn't really need. These are the results of his efforts, the first picture he took himself:biggrin:


























I think he did a really good job on the Ork. Anyhow I should be sitting down to the Dwarfs Wednesday night, I just wanted to reply and say thank you for all the encouragement. Cheers all!


----------



## Djinn24

You better git er done! I forgot about your thong! Nice to see it back on the line.


----------



## Imp Blackheart

Midge... your a bastard... let me tell ya... you just made me want to go out and start my own stunties army!!! great work and keep it up! +rep for you. *mummbles as he checks the bank*


----------



## apidude

Midge913 said:


> Haha! Thanks for the compliments man. As the "challenge within challenge" progresses it could go either way. I know both of us have lots to do over the next week, so it will be close. But....... for the record I plan on winning:so_happy:


Like the gobbos. Tell him I gave him some rep. (well I had to give it to you, but you can pass it on to him).

As to winning the Challenge Challenge....

... put your money down. I don't plan on losing.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Fighting talk is all very well guys, but its results that tell the tale of winners and losers.

I still dont know who's getting my shiny monopoly money.

Actually, maybe I should give it to your wee lad Midge for a fine few models. Good stuff, even for starters twice his age.:victory:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

Your lads got a bright future in painting. He's 5! I think his models are better then when I started at 18. Clearly a bright future. Watch your back Midge, you've got competition!


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> You better git er done! I forgot about your thong! Nice to see it back on the line.


The Thong is going well and has not started to chafe quite yet. I leave you with that mental image my friend. 



Imp Blackheart said:


> Midge... your a bastard... let me tell ya... you just made me want to go out and start my own stunties army!!! great work and keep it up! +rep for you. *mummbles as he checks the bank*


Haha!! Thanks for the rep. I would recommend the Stunties to anyone, true you don't get the super flashy spells that the other armies get, but it is really funny to have your opponent roll a bunch of their power dice in an effort to cast a game changing spell, just to have it fizzle out at the hands of a Runelord. Thanks for the kind words mate. 



apidude said:


> Like the gobbos. Tell him I gave him some rep. (well I had to give it to you, but you can pass it on to him).
> 
> As to winning the Challenge Challenge....
> 
> ... put your money down. I don't plan on losing.


The boyo thanks you for the rep good sir, and but your money where your mouth is I saw pictures of Cold One Knights in your plog.... Someone getting distracted?



DecrepitDragon said:


> Fighting talk is all very well guys, but its results that tell the tale of winners and losers.
> 
> I still dont know who's getting my shiny monopoly money.
> 
> Actually, maybe I should give it to your wee lad Midge for a fine few models. Good stuff, even for starters twice his age.:victory:





Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Your lads got a bright future in painting. He's 5! I think his models are better then when I started at 18. Clearly a bright future. Watch your back Midge, you've got competition!


My boy appreciates the comments guys! He can read quite well on his own, takes him awhile sometimes, but he sat in front of the computer for about 10 minutes and read your comments for himself. He was positively glowing after reading them, made my day and his. 

Well Apidude you better watch out man because I am on a roll with the brush. I sat down tonight and got quite a bit of work done on the Thunderers. Metallic silvers are done, golds are off to a good start, red cloth is done, and the skin is undercoated:


































I am hoping to get some more work done tomorrow before I go and eat myself into a coma. Comments and critiques are most welcome as always.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent depth of colour; the metal in particular.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent depth of colour; the metal in particular.


Thanks Dave! I appreciate the kind words. 

I managed to get some more work done on the Thunderers this afternoon before I went and ate myself into an hour and a half long nap, mmmmmmmmm Turkey and fixin's. I got the golds highlighted up, the faces and eyes done, and all of the beards based coated in their respective browns and black. I am well on the way to getting these guys done and I should be moving onto the weapon arms and the gubbins in the next day or so as I think another session will get the beards knocked out. 


















C&C Welcome as always.


----------



## Djinn24

Those are looking really good Ben, the chain is awesome looking.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Those are looking really good Ben, the chain is awesome looking.


Cheers buddy.

More work done on the Thunderers. I had hoped to have gotten more work done on them, but I kept getting distracted by various stuff going on. Anyhow just weapon arms and gubbins to go then I am done. I know that Apidude is very close to finishing his guys, so I really need to get a move on with them. Not to mention the fact that I really need to get back to commission work. Anyhow beards all done, weapon arms attached and undercoated. 


















Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good bearding; the blond one on the left of the second row looks especially beardesque.


----------



## apidude

Looking good! Will be back to the painting table tonight. Looks like this one will go down to the wire.....

....but....

...they will be done! And then one more month to go....
What are you going to do next month or are you going to pass to work on your commission painting?


----------



## troybuckle

Nice, in the home stretch now bud!!


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good bearding; the blond one on the left of the second row looks especially beardesque.


Thanks a bunch Dave! I always appreciate your input and comments, thanks for stopping by. 



apidude said:


> Looking good! Will be back to the painting table tonight. Looks like this one will go down to the wire.....
> 
> ....but....
> 
> ...they will be done! And then one more month to go....
> What are you going to do next month or are you going to pass to work on your commission painting?


I am going to do something for next month, I just haven't decided what it will be. I really do need to get back to the commission as I feel that I have already spent too much time away from those models. 



troybuckle said:


> Nice, in the home stretch now bud!!


I am pleased to announce that the home stretch has been traversed and I have arrived at finished product. Sorry Apidude

I had a real bad bout of insomnia this evening as you can tell by the time of this post, so I used it to get these guys done. I am not going to natter on so here are the pics:


































I am gonna go pass out now. Comments and critiques are most welcome as always.


----------



## Go0se

I have been fighting the urge to pick up a small dwarf force for awhile now and you are not making it any easier for me Midge. Great work as always matey.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> Thanks a bunch Dave! I always appreciate your input and comments, thanks for stopping by.


As you are one of the people keeping me motivated to paint both quickly and well, I am glad I can pay it back.


----------



## troybuckle

Stellar work as usually midge!!


----------



## apidude

*4:16!!!*



Midge913 said:


> I am going to do something for next month, I just haven't decided what it will be. I really do need to get back to the commission as I feel that I have already spent too much time away from those models.
> 
> I am pleased to announce that the home stretch has been traversed and I have arrived at finished product. Sorry Apidude
> 
> I had a real bad bout of insomnia this evening as you can tell by the time of this post, so I used it to get these guys done. I am not going to natter on
> 
> I am gonna go pass out now. Comments and critiques are most welcome as always.


Pick something fun and light and thanks for taking the time to play in the Challenge Challenge.....

I had my pictures done last night at 1:40 a.m. but decided that I'd wait until a decent hour to post them. And I did, at 7:30 a.m. You posted before me by only 3 hours and 34 minutes.....

Hmmmmm...... I wonder who won? Me, who finished at 1:30 but didn't post until 7:30 or you who finished and posted at 4:16 a.m?

Anyway, it doesn't really matter. You got your entry done for November and I got the full cohort of The Hounds of Khaine done. 

I think we both won. It's Guinness time!

:drinks:

Postscript: Now that we are getting most of our Armies completed.... we need a game. I want to take pics of the models on the table in the thick of it. I'm getting the itch to do a Bat Rep......


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> I think we both won. It's Guinness time!


If you are going to be that lax about who won, then I think I am entitled to Guinness also. :drinks:


----------



## apidude

Sure, Dave...for you, TB, DD and the others who followed along. Come on over and I even pop the top for you.

If you can't make it then either Midge or I will drink one for you......


----------



## Midge913

Go0se said:


> I have been fighting the urge to pick up a small dwarf force for awhile now and you are not making it any easier for me Midge. Great work as always matey.


Hahahaha!! Do it man, you want be disappointed. I love the Dwarf models and the character of the army is just phenomenal. Thanks for the compliments!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> As you are one of the people keeping me motivated to paint both quickly and well, I am glad I can pay it back.


Cheers mate!



troybuckle said:


> Stellar work as usually midge!!


Thank you sir. Glad you like them. 



apidude said:


> Pick something fun and light and thanks for taking the time to play in the Challenge Challenge.....
> 
> I had my pictures done last night at 1:40 a.m. but decided that I'd wait until a decent hour to post them. And I did, at 7:30 a.m. You posted before me by only 3 hours and 34 minutes.....
> 
> Hmmmmm...... I wonder who won? Me, who finished at 1:30 but didn't post until 7:30 or you who finished and posted at 4:16 a.m?
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't really matter. You got your entry done for November and I got the full cohort of The Hounds of Khaine done.
> 
> I think we both won. It's Guinness time!
> 
> :drinks:
> 
> Postscript: Now that we are getting most of our Armies completed.... we need a game. I want to take pics of the models on the table in the thick of it. I'm getting the itch to do a Bat Rep......



Well sir I must admit that if you had your models completed at 1:30 the prize is yours. I didn't get done with mine until about 3:30. 

However I will take a Guinness as a consolation prize. I agree that we need to get a game in sometime soon. I am itching to play.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

apidude said:


> Sure, Dave...for you, TB, DD and the others who followed along. Come on over and I even pop the top for you.
> 
> If you can't make it then either Midge or I will drink one for you......


First things first - well done guys, both Apidude and Midge, for making the army painting challenge something I'm seriously considering entering next year.

Also, sorry Apidude, but Midge should win for actually posting - but top marks for the sporting competition all the same.:victory:

And finally - a rather large damn it! is escaping from me as I realise that you're going to be drinking Guiness and I'm several thousand miles away. Enjoy one for me guys and well done again.

Now I'm off to cut and paste this on Apidudes plog.:biggrin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Man you really have been busy! Im seeing Midge everywhere now! LMAO! Well I wouldnt expect anything less with the quality of work you put out.

+ Rep inbound.


----------



## Midge913

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Man you really have been busy! Im seeing Midge everywhere now! LMAO! Well I wouldnt expect anything less with the quality of work you put out.
> 
> + Rep inbound.


Thanks bud! Yeah it does seem like I am working on a lot at the moment. Thanks for the kind words and rep. Much appreciated brother. 

Well as the Painting Challenge winds down to a close for this year I find myself in quite a dilemma.... I really want to finish out that unit of Thunderers to get myself to that fully painted 2000 point army, but I just don't have the time. I want to get the 12/12 with painted models (no RL cards) so that means I need to get something painted in between working on the fairly large Warmachine commission that I am working on, and a competition piece that still needs a lot of work for the middle of January. So where I would love to get those Thunderers done I am going to do a simple Dwarf Lord with a Great Weapon this final month. Here he is raw:


















Quite honestly I think that this guy is one of my favorite GW Dwarf scuplts. He just embodies the characteristics that I think of when I think of a mighty Dwarf lord. Anyhow, I have no idea when I will be getting to put a brush to him, but I am hoping sooner rather than later.


----------



## Djinn24

Oh this one should be interesting.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Interesting indeed, I'm sure he will turn out great!


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Oh this one should be interesting.





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Interesting indeed, I'm sure he will turn out great!


I certainly hope you think so, I think that he turned out well.

Well I took a quick break from the commission tonight and knocked out my challenge entry for December. I am really happy with how he came out, and I think that my experiment with arm hair turned out really well. Hope that you all like him as well. Here are some photos before I go pass out. 


































Comments and critiques are most welcome!


----------



## Josh101

Great painting, 
May I ask, do you use gloss varnish on any of the models?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good balance of metallic and coloured areas.

I can see what you tried to do with the arm hair and it works well for a basic perusal; however after looking at it intently for several minutes it starts to look a little long. Possibly it would stand out to obsessive compulsive study better if it was even shorter strokes.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great painting Midge. The arm hair was a success from what I can make out. I particularly like the bronze/gold armour on the back and the skin is superb. And well done on completing the army painting challenge, top job!


----------



## Midge913

Josh101 said:


> Great painting,
> May I ask, do you use gloss varnish on any of the models?


Thanks for the compliments. No I do not use gloss varnish save on a few gemstones that have cropped up here and there in the army. Things may look a little shiny as I photoed him right after applying a coat of dullcote varnish and it just hadn't dried all the way. 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good balance of metallic and coloured areas.
> 
> I can see what you tried to do with the arm hair and it works well for a basic perusal; however after looking at it intently for several minutes it starts to look a little long. Possibly it would stand out to obsessive compulsive study better if it was even shorter strokes.


Thanks bud! Appreciate the feed back regarding the arm hair and I am in total agreement with your length assessment. Any future attempts will be made using shorter strokes of the brush. 



Red Corsairs said:


> Great painting Midge. The arm hair was a success from what I can make out. I particularly like the bronze/gold armour on the back and the skin is superb. And well done on completing the army painting challenge, top job!


Again thanks for the compliments! I wanted to go for an armor color that I really hadn't used yet in the army and this particular shade of bronze/gold really stood out on that large (well comparatively large area for a stunty) area on his back. I knew from the beginning that I wanted to go with a lighter brown hair color and I wanted an armor color that both complimented and contrasted without being in your face about it and this was the result. I absolutely love charcter models for Fantasy. They really give you an opportunity to break out of the color mold that you have established for the army as a whole and experiment with a few things. 

I am also excited that I managed to go 12/12 for the Army Challenge. I missed a fully painted 2000 point army by 8 models due to other painting committments, but since I have never come close to having a fully painted army in the 7 years I have been doing this hobby I think that is pretty fantastic. I should be able to finish those Thunderers up sometime in the next couple of months (fingers crossed) giving me that mile stone so I am not really worried about it. I still have lots of things I want to do for my Dwarfs so even though the challenge is complete this thread will still get regular updates. 

Thanks to everyone that followed along and gave thoughts, critiques, and encouragement over the last year. You have no idea how much I have appreciated it. 

Until next time my friends......


----------



## Red Corsairs

I've never had the pleasure of owning a fully painted army in all the years I've been in the hobby either (unless you count undercoated :wink. I hope to participate in the 2012 army painting challenge if there is one and hope to change this as you have this year.


----------



## apidude

Congrats on having a painted army! and they look great!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Congrats on 12/12. I have a couple full painted 40K armies, but never, ever finished a complete WFB army. I really like that character, he is all kinds of Dwarf.


----------



## Djinn24

Grats Ben, now I have to make a fantasy army to kick your ass with, damn you!


----------



## ThumperHS

Great throng of dwarfs you have here ... and the metalics look superb.

Cannot wait til you hit your 2000 pt goal for a combined pic :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Red Corsairs said:


> I've never had the pleasure of owning a fully painted army in all the years I've been in the hobby either (unless you count undercoated :wink. I hope to participate in the 2012 army painting challenge if there is one and hope to change this as you have this year.


Do it!!! It was a wonderful motivator for me!



apidude said:


> Congrats on having a painted army! and they look great!


Thanks! I look forward to staring your DE down from across the table as they turned out very nicely. 



KjellThorngaard said:


> Congrats on 12/12. I have a couple full painted 40K armies, but never, ever finished a complete WFB army. I really like that character, he is all kinds of Dwarf.


Thanks Kjell!! It is quite honestly that sculpt that got me into the Dwarfs to begin with. 



djinn24 said:


> Grats Ben, now I have to make a fantasy army to kick your ass with, damn you!


Bring it!



ThumperHS said:


> Great throng of dwarfs you have here ... and the metalics look superb.
> 
> Cannot wait til you hit your 2000 pt goal for a combined pic :grin:


Thanks man! I will eventually get those last 8 Thunderers done so that I can get that 2000 point photo up. 

Well I have a tourney coming up in a week or so, so I sat down today while I was home with my sick kiddo and took the opportunity to assemble, base, and prep my Hammerer unit that I need to fill out my 2500 point list for the tourney. There is no painting requirement for this tourney so they will be showing up bare metal as I just don't have the time at the mo to get them painted up. Anyhow the biggest thing that I wanted to point out about this unit is the fact that I picked up a wonderful Ducal Guard model from Scibor miniatures to act as the unit champion for the regiment. 


























I will get back to painting on these fine fellows when I get an opportunity.


----------



## Meldon

I love that champion model! I know you can do great things with it


----------



## Midge913

It has been awhile since I have posted anything here or indeed done any work on my Stunties. I think that it is time to blow the dust off so to speak and get in full swing for the Painting Challenge this year. For March I will be working on a Dwarf Lord on an Oath Stone. I doubt that he will ever see the field as the rules for the Oath Stone suck in all honesty, but I love the model so he will be my entry for the month. 


















I will be starting in on him later tonight so I will get pics up when I have something to share.


----------



## troybuckle

Nice new mini, looking froward to seeing it finished.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That is a cool model. 

You're adding to thew stuntie horde for 2012 Midge?


----------



## Midge913

KjellThorngaard said:


> You're adding to thew stuntie horde for 2012 Midge?


Indeed I am. I have several units and heroes that I still want to add into my army and the challenge is the best way to do it. 

I got quite a bit of work done on this guy this evening. He is still pretty rough but I think that things are coming along nicely.

The Stone:










and the Lord:


















Continuing on with more work on him tomorrow night. Comments and suggestions most welcome as always.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

It has been a while, now finish already! LOL! That sure is a nice looking base mate, suiting for this mini. How many more Lords and Heroes do you have left for these guys!?

Anyways, progressing nicely bud.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> How many more Lords and Heroes do you have left for these guys!?


As far as what I want for list wise just Thorek and the Anvil and a master engineer with great weapon. I have a bunch of other minis that I want to add to the collection simply for looks, like some more stuff from Avatars of War and Scibor. I am not sure I will ever truly finish these guys, but that is all part of the fun right?


----------



## Midge913

Well I finally finished this guy of on the last day of the month. Real life has been crazy for me and painting has not been on the top of the priority list. What time I have had I have put toward my commission work. I am pleased that I had the time to finish this guy up to start of the new years challenge right, but in the end he is not my favorite piece that I have done for the Dwarfs. I had quite a bit of trouble with the pattern on the back of the cloak and in the end I just said fuck it after multiple attempts to fix it failed. It still looks decent from a tabletop distance and the rest of the model I am really pleased with. 


























I think that up next will be a bolt thrower for my Stunties, but it will depend on the amount of time I have next month.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

He looks excellent from the front; I agree that the pattern is not perfect, although it is still good work. Everything should be fine provided he does not flee.


----------



## troybuckle

The Hero looks real good man, I think the design on the back is fine; gold is always hard to paint anyway. The skin tones and helmet are particularly well done. Only problem I see, which goes for most the army thus far is…….. Not enough Dwarfs DRINKING BEER… some greenstuff can fix that, Pints for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Saulot

The face and beard looks amazing! Great looking stuntie that one is!


----------



## Meldon

Great painting as usuall, And I love how the feathers on the helmet came out


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Your hero looks great Midge. The gold on the back is your normal quality of work, no issues there. I see tho where you might have struggled because of the gold lacing on the cloak. Trying to get inbetween and around all the folds to great some shadow most have been a serious pain in the ass. Nonetheless, great job man!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

EDIT......BAHHHH, Double post, sorry bro!


----------



## Iron Angel

I _completely_ misread this thread's title.

Good painting though.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Iron Angel said:


> I _completely_ misread this thread's title


So you were expecting little hairy women with exeptionally tight and stringy underwear?

And you still _chose_ to click on the link? . . .:laugh:

@Midge - Seriously nice work again there friend. I like the subtle touches on the shield, and his flesh tones are great.

As others have noticed, the cloak looks to have been a little tricky, and, for me at least, could do with a little more definition and depth of shadow around the gold. As I said though, a tricky little area to get right - and you've still done a fine job.

Overall, a sweet model to add to your army. :biggrin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

DecrepitDragon said:


> So you were expecting little hairy women with exeptionally tight and stringy underwear?
> 
> And you still _chose_ to click on the link? . . .:laugh:


BAWWWHAHAHAHAHAHAH....HAHAHA! Good one!


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> He looks excellent from the front; I agree that the pattern is not perfect, although it is still good work. Everything should be fine provided he does not flee.


Thanks man! Seeing as he will very likely never see the table, fleeing shouldn't be a problem. I will just situate him in my display case so that the back of the cloak isn't so visible. Problem solved:grin:



troybuckle said:


> The Hero looks real good man, I think the design on the back is fine; gold is always hard to paint anyway. The skin tones and helmet are particularly well done. Only problem I see, which goes for most the army thus far is…….. Not enough Dwarfs DRINKING BEER… some greenstuff can fix that, Pints for everyone!!!!!!


Hahahaha! I totally agree. I think that I only have one so far in my Longbeards regiment. I tend to just imagine that they all have hip flasks full of the stuff as they march off to war. Thanks for the compliments. 



Saulot said:


> The face and beard looks amazing! Great looking stuntie that one is!


Thank you so much. I have found in painting so many of these guys that the beards and faces have become my favorite parts of the models to paint so I lavish the most attention to them. Again thanks for the kind words. 



Meldon said:


> Great painting as usuall, And I love how the feathers on the helmet came out


Thanks for the comments Meldon. I am glad that you liked the helmet feathers. They are not scuplted in such a way that a natural color like works as well as I would have liked. This was actually a repaint on the feathers as I wasn't happy with how they came out the first time. To be honest I wasn't so sure about them so your positive comments really help. Thanks for looking!



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Your hero looks great Midge. The gold on the back is your normal quality of work, no issues there. I see tho where you might have struggled because of the gold lacing on the cloak. Trying to get inbetween and around all the folds to great some shadow most have been a serious pain in the ass. Nonetheless, great job man!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thanks bud!!! Always appreciate your comments. Glad you found him to your liking. 



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> EDIT......BAHHHH, Double post, sorry bro!


No problems. We have all been there



Iron Angel said:


> I _completely_ misread this thread's title.
> 
> Good painting though.


Haha! Thanks for the comments Iron Angel. You are not the first one to have mistaken the meaning for the thread title. I have considered many a time changing it to something less misleading, but at this point the title is part of the charm of the thread. It just wouldn't be the same with out the thong jokes. Just don't ask djinn24 about it. You will get some pictures via PM that you never wanted to see. 



DecrepitDragon said:


> So you were expecting little hairy women with exeptionally tight and stringy underwear?
> 
> And you still _chose_ to click on the link? . . .:laugh:
> 
> @Midge - Seriously nice work again there friend. I like the subtle touches on the shield, and his flesh tones are great.
> 
> As others have noticed, the cloak looks to have been a little tricky, and, for me at least, could do with a little more definition and depth of shadow around the gold. As I said though, a tricky little area to get right - and you've still done a fine job.
> 
> Overall, a sweet model to add to your army. :biggrin:


Thanks for your comments DD. I see what you mean on the cloak stuff. The sculpt is just tricky when it came to those parts. I am going to leave it as is for fear of messing it up and making it look worse.

Well it has been some time once again since I have strolled the halls of Karak Izrin, but it is once again time to take a stroll down into the realms of the Dwarves. I am taking just a bit of time away from my commission work to paint up an entry for this months painting challenge. I am going to work on this guy, a Master Engineer with Great Weapon. 










I know that I did a single character for March and I am doing the same with this months. However it is my intention to work on some troops come June. But for now, this is all I really have time for. 

I also took a moment to snap a full army shot for those who had been asking for it. Don't know if it came out all that well, but you can see everything that I have finished for the army to this point. 










I will keep you all updated on progress on the Engineer as I have it.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WOOT! Army shot...it was about time, how long did it take to get you to do this...lol! FOREVER!

Beautiful work my friend, definitley an army to be inspired by!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent; you are returning to this project.


----------



## pookie9121

Great dwarf army.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That looks fantastic Midge. And that bear looks friggin' huge next to those lined up stunties!


----------



## Midge913

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> WOOT! Army shot...it was about time, how long did it take to get you to do this...lol! FOREVER!
> 
> Beautiful work my friend, definitley an army to be inspired by!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


I know it took forever. Thanks for the kind words mate!!!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent; you are returning to this project.


I wouldn't call it returning as I never left it to begin with, but it was a rather long hiatus wasn't it. I am hoping to work more time in for these guys in the future, but I have a lot of commission work to be getting on with and I don't want to keep my client waiting.



pookie9121 said:


> Great dwarf army.


Thanks!



KjellThorngaard said:


> That looks fantastic Midge. And that bear looks friggin' huge next to those lined up stunties!


Thank you for the compliments Kjell. The bear is indeed a large piece and stands out even more so against the other Stunty foot soldiers. Scibor makes several different sculpts for the bear riders and I intend to by several of them to have a bear cavalry unit :spiteful:

I sat down tonight and worked on the Master Engineer. Mostly ground work for the fun stuff so nothing really photo worthy. I will post up some pictures tomorrow night but I just wanted to let you all know that I am still pluggin' along.


----------



## Midge913

I got a bunch more work done on the Master Engineer tonight. I still have a long way to go on him but I am only giving myself two more sessions to finish him. I really need to get back to the commission work. I have a lot to do and I don't want to disappoint my client. So here he is, WIP:


















Comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

He is looking as if he is a most righteous bad-ass, sirrah.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> He is looking as if he is a most righteous bad-ass, sirrah.


Thanks Dave. He really does have an air of bad-assery surrounding him. Something about that mechanically driven maul is just intimidating. 

Anyhow, tonight I almost finished the model up, but the backpack escaped me. After tracking it back down, I resolved to take just a wee bit of time over my self imposed deadline and finish it up tomorrow night. As I have finished the main body of the Dwarf, I should hope it wouldn't take me too long to finish the back pack. On to pictures:


















I think that I have discovered the perfect settings for my little point and shoot camera that takes decent pictures of my models. I have found that everything was coming out with way too much contrast, but I think that I have softened things up, giving a more accurate representation of what the model really looks like in hand. Once I take the time to build a light box, I should be golden. 

As always, comments and critiques are most welcome.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That model is just plain cool. The hammer is so Dwarf but so "I'll knock your pet dragon's head off"! Well done Midge.


----------



## Hellados

yeah the second pic is amazing, i was thinking there was too much shadow around the inside of his arm. . . the opposite side of the elbow. . . . do you get what i mean?? but the new pic! perfect, im amazed at your skin colours


----------



## Midge913

KjellThorngaard said:


> That model is just plain cool. The hammer is so Dwarf but so "I'll knock your pet dragon's head off"! Well done Midge.


Indeed the hammer is quite massive.... Perhaps he is over compensating for something:wink:. That being said the model is very cool. Thanks for the compliments!



Hellados said:


> yeah the second pic is amazing, i was thinking there was too much shadow around the inside of his arm. . . the opposite side of the elbow. . . . do you get what i mean?? but the new pic! perfect, im amazed at your skin colours


Thanks mate! I am soooooo glad I finally found the right settings for my camera!!! Makes pictures so much easier.

Well I finally finished off the Master Engineer tonight. There isn't reall much more to say about him so here are the pics:


















Just because I thought it would be cool, here is my Engineering department:biggrin:










I am not quite sure what I will be doing for next month, but I am going to try and finish off the other half of the Thunderer regiment that I need to paint. 

Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## troybuckle

He is sweet man, its perfect. The little group look awesome together as well. I think that you have there dwarfs down to a science now man. If your looking for something to do, you can always paint up a few Nids again!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

SEXY....for a bearded Dwarf! The dark tones and shading go so well together, accented by his white beard equals perfect! The group photo shows how much individuality each one of your Engineers has, well done body, well done!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Diatribe1974

Looks great Midge! Gotta love the Dwarf love!


----------



## Shas

Excellent dwarfs, though I wish I didn't keep missreading the subject as "Dwarf Thongs"


----------

